# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  CHATS TUES SUR VILLEJUIF! (94)

## PAMINA2003

BESOIN EN URGENCE CE SOIR POUR OPERATION SAUVETAGE DE CHATS BLESSES AU *********** (merci de ne pas indiquer le lieu) A PARTIR DE 23h30,

JAQUELINE VA AVOIR BESOIN DE 3 OU 4 PERSONNES AFIN DE SAUVER LES CHATS DE CETTE ADRESSE QUI SONT REGULIEREMENT TUES LA NUIT, ENCORE DES CHATS TROUVES MORTS D'UNE FACON AFFREUSE ENCORE AUJOURD'HUI DANS DES BOITES DE MAC DONALD,

MERCI DE L'AIDER POUR RECUPERER EN URGENCE LES SURVIVANTS. AIDEZ-LA PAR PITIE POUR CEUX QUI VIVENT ENCORE!!!!! JAJA AU 06 20 23 27 18

----------


## Kty94

J'ai été sur le site samedi et dimanche.
Il y a une 40ène de chats (adultes et bébés). Certains se laissent carresser, d'autres sont plus craintifs.
Certains sont stérilisés.
2 ont été trappés (un bébé de 4 mois et un adulte). Ils sont actuellement chez le vétérinaire.
Il faut savoir que des chats sont tués régulièrement. Hier soir une des personnes qui nourrit discrètement les minous a trouvé 2 morts (un bébé et un adulte).
A priori, un 3ème l'était un peu plus tard dans la nuit.
Voici les photos prises ce WE :

http://www.photobox.fr/album/501115068

----------


## nonospain

Personne peut prévenir la police pour stopper la tuerie le temps de faire le nécessaire pour eux?  :hein2:

----------


## PAMINA2003

merci de téléphoner à jaqueline (vous avez son numéro dans le post) pour lui en parler elle est
très sympa et très impliquée dans la cause animale, le souci de la police est que la protection
animale est le cadet de leurs préocupations, il ne passeront pas une partie de la nuit à tenter d'éviter les
massacres, bien à vous, Valérie

----------


## mushroom

Ça a un rapport avec ca?

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... 300194.htm

C'est au même endroit   :hein2:

----------


## PAMINA2003

En fait il s'agit des mêmes chats mais l'action même si complémentaire est distincte, une personne les nourrie et l'autre veut les trapper, pour plus de précisions, tél à jaja svp, merci beaucoup pour votre aide pour eux, tous les jours on en tue plusieurs là-bas, merci beaucoup pour eux, valérie

----------


## maminouche

faites circuler ce mail à tous vos contacts svp

 Sujet : APPEL A L'AIDE- MASSACRE CHATS VILLEJUIF (94) //




---------- Message transféré ----------
 De : annette carniaux 
 Date : 28 septembre 2010 19:46
 Objet : APPEL A L'AIDE- MASSACRE CHATS VILLEJUIF

 à tous les protecteurs d'ILE DE FRANCE


APPEL DESESPERE DE JAJA QUI N'EN PEUT PLUS ( la gestion de ce sauvetage s'ajoutant à tous ceux qu'elle gère quotidiennement), ET A IMPERATIVEMENT BESOIN D'UNE AIDE URGENTE DES PROTECTEURS D'ILE DE FRANCE  POUR SAUVER LES 25 CHATS RESTANT DANS CE GRAND ENSEMBLE SITUE **************(94) qui est pour ces pauvres malheureux la CITE DE L'HORREUR !



ELLE S'EST JUSQU'A CE JOUR BATTUE SEULE POUR TRAPPER, AMENER CHEZ LE VETO et METTRE A L' ABRI TOUS CES PAUVRES CHATS AFIN D'EVITER QU'UN MAXIMUM NE SOIT PAS RETROUVE COMME LE SONT CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX  AU MATIN MUTILES/EMPOISONNES/DEPOSES SUR LES BOITES AUX LETTRES OU DANS DES BOITES MAC DO !!



ELLE A BESOIN D'AIDE EN FAIT  SUR CE CAS PRECIS A PLUSIEURS NIVEAUX



(i) pour cette nuit, elle souhaiterait des présences solides et si possible masculines pour l'épauler dans la garde des lieux qu'elle va monter avec une autre protectrice afin de surprendre les "tueurs tortionnaires " et les faire arrêter,



(ii) pour demain à partir de 14h des personnes pour trapper, conduire chez les vétos et accueillir les 25 chats restants - Merci d'apporter des trappes si vous le pouvez -



(iii) Le RV sera donc au ***************tant pour (i) que (ii) mais merci de la joindre auparavant afin que tout soit organisé au mieux avant l'intervention



MERCI DE RELAYER AUX PROTECTEURS FIABLES DONT VOUS ËTES PROCHES, SUSCEPTIBLES DE L'AIDER EFFICACEMENT

VOICI SES COORDONNEES: 01 46 78 14 83/ 06 20 23 27 18



MERCI PAR AVANCE POUR VOTRE AIDE - NE LAISSEZ TOMBER NI JAJA NI CES PAUVRES CHATONS QUI NE DEMANDENT QU'A VIVRE ET ETRE AIMES - ILS NE DOIVENT PAS SUBIR TORTURE, MASSACRE PARCE QUE NOUS QUI NOUS DISONS PROTECTEURS, NOUS AURONS ETE LACHES.



 Cordialement,

 ANNETTE

----------


## SarahC

La présence masculine ds la PA est proche de 2% donc  
On peut rediffuser en l'état, je pense?

----------


## maminouche

yes!!

----------


## SarahC

Euh, leur mort n'est pas "programmée", mais est de loin plus trash encore qu'une piqure.
On ne peut pas déplacer ds morts programmées, et diffuser au moins ds le 94?

----------


## PAMINA2003

Bonsoir à tous,
Nous avons Jaja et moi trappé 5 chats ce jour et il en reste environ une quinzaine avec quelques chatons mais
le temps presse car des "sal......!!!!" les tuent chaque jour, donc il faut agir vite. Moi aujourd'hui j'ai pris ma journée
et je suis venue de Drancy dans le 93 c'est à dire à l'opposé pour venir aider Jaqueline à Villejuif, pas une seule
personne des associations du 94 n'a daigné lever le petit doigt!!!! Bonjour l'interêt d'être une assoc si ce n'est pas pour agir efficacement sur le terrain quand on a besoin d'elle! J'en appelle donc aux bonnes volontés des personnes qui veulent faire un geste pour aider Jaqueline, soit pour l'aider à trapper les autres le plus vite possible afin de leur éviter une mort certaine, soit pour être famille d'accueil, dans les départements 94 et autres départements de l'ile de France, je suis bien venue de la banlieue nord, quand on veut on peut!!!! Merci pour eux de tél à Jaja: 06 20 23 27 18/ 
01 46 78 14 83 pour proposer votre aide plus que précieuse, Valérie

----------

panima ,tes leçons sont gentilles envers ceux du 94 
j'ai des sites avec pleins de chats ou cela craint à ivry
j'ai aussi fait des sos ,personne n'est venu m'aidé 
c'est bien beau mais les chats ont les mets dans des boites à chaussures après ?
l'argent pour les soins tombent journalièrement dans les comptes
ne blame pas les protecteurs , qu'est ce que tu crois : que lire ses sos et pas posté car " impuissante " me réjouie!!!!
la seule chose que je peux proposé à jaja " qui me connait "
c'est que je peux lui donné l'aide qui est tombé 6 mois après ma demande " de la fonda bb " s'ils sont oki 
ce qui lui permettra de stérilisé chez mon véto : 5 males et 5 femelles avant fin décembre car je n'ai plus le temps , ni l'énergie ,ni la place pour conva 
je peux uniquement prendre un chaton 2 mois " réel " sous mon aile car si tout se passe bien les 2 derniers trappées dans ma cité  devraient etre adopté le 10 octobre , voilà

----------


## Kty94

2 chats ont été trappés ce WE et 5 mercredi. Pour avoir été sur le site samedi, dimanche et mercredi soir, il en reste au moins 25, voire plus.
Il est inutile dincriminer les assocs car beaucoup sont débordées et elles ne peuvent pas faire face à toute la misère animale, hélas ! Ces personnes donnent beaucoup de leur temps, de leur énergie et jen passe au profit de leurs protégés. Dans un monde idéal.. Mais là on ségare.
Revenons à nos moutons, où plutôt aux minets de Villejuif.
Il y a des chats qui se laissent caresser, une qui se laisse prendre dans les bras (ce sont eux qui risquent le plus car ils ont confiance en lhumain). Hier soir il y avait des bénévoles pour trapper mais le souci était quon ne savait pas quoi faire des chats ensuite (les vétos étant fermés à lheure où nous étions sur place).
Dautre part, avant de retirer nimporte quel chat, il faut faire attention car on sait par une voisine quune minette vient davoir une portée il y a une semaine. Ce serait « bête » de retirer la maman et de laisser les petits mourir de faim..
En fait lurgence pour Jacqueline est surtout de trouver des volontaires pour abriter les chats recueillis, le temps quune solution soit trouvée.

----------


## sylviee

Faut-il les mettre en quarantaine ?
Une  FA pour un mois peut-elle vous aider si pas nécessaire quarantaine ?

----------


## PAMINA2003

Je ne m'égare pas du tout, moi aussi j'étais sur le terrain toute la journée d'hier, je suis venue de Drancy aider Jajaj alors que je suis à l'opposé géographiquement et dans mes propos je vise bien entendu les personnes qui ne font rien du tout et pas les autres, je croyais avoir été suffisamment claire, Jaja a d'ailleurs eu les mêmes réflexions que moi et c'est tout à fait d'actualité. 
Il reste effectivement plusieurs chats à trapper et sans famille d'accueil on ne pourra pas sauver les autres qui risquent leur vie tous les jours, merci de joindre Jaja pour proposez votre aide!!! Valérie

----------


## PAMINA2003

Sylviee, merci de téléphoner à Jaqueline pour faire tes propositions, c'est elle qui gère, merci pour eux, Valérie

----------


## lethale

*MP envoyé aux membres du 94*

----------


## SarahC

> *MP envoyé aux membres du 94*

----------


## maulave.michel

Si une association prend un chat de villejuif je paie la castration.
Je ne peux pas faire mieux.

----------


## séveryne

Où l'opération trappage en est?

----------


## Kty94

On poursuit demain.

----------

:hein:  ya un doublon de ce post qui parle qu'il y a des bb 
 la dame qui a posté ne comprends pas que j'aide ailleurs donc faudrait savoir !!

----------


## mariloujuju

oui,c'est un peu le bazar,il y a 2 ou 3 posts sur ce sujet!

----------


## babul94

Voici un petit bilan à propos de ce site.


*Le contexte tout d'abord :*
Un couple de personnes âgées vivant dans le pavillon mitoyen de la résidence s'occupaient de ces chats jusque là, ainsi que quelques personnes de la résidence.
Le monsieur âgé est décédé, et la dame ne vit plus dans cette maison. Les enfants de ces personnes sont en train de vider la maison avant vente.
Plusieurs personnes de la résidence sont plutôt sympas avec ces chats et font ce qu'elles peuvent pour les aider, ce sont elles également qui ont donné l'alerte quand elles ont commencé à trouver des chats morts sur leurs boîtes à lettres...
Il y a également plusieurs personnes qui sont fortement défavorables à la présence de ces nombreux chats dans le parking de la résidence, et parmi ces gens, certains ont commencé à s'en débarrasser par des moyens immondes. 
Les boites aux lettres étant derrière des portes à code, ce sont forcément des gens de l'immeuble qui ont déposé les cadavres de chats à cet endroit et l'un d'eux a été vu en train de frapper violemment une chatte sociable qui a eu le malheur de trop se laisser approcher.


*Quelques détails sur le site et les chats :*
Le site est donc un espace vert / parking d'immeuble. Beaucoup de chats (dont toutes les femelles qui ont de jeunes chatons), se réfugient également dans les jardins des pavillons qui sont autour de ce parking, dont le jardin de leurs anciens protecteurs (les personnes âgées mentionnées plus haut).
Nous n'avons l'accès qu'à certains de ces terrains, et seulement quand les gens sont présents. Il est donc assez difficile pour l'instant de faire un recensement complet des chats, et en particulier des chattes avec chatons.
Les chats n'ont pas de vrais abris, ils se réfugient sous les voitures en stationnement ou dans les buissons pour se réchauffer et se mettre à l'abri de la pluie.
Il semble qu'il y ait eu une campagne de stérilisation il y a plusieurs années, les chats les plus anciens sont donc peut-être déjà stérilisés, mais nous ne savons pas exactement lesquels.
Le site s'est progressivement re-remplis car il y a eu pas mal d'abandons. Certains des chats sont sociables, voire très sociables. La plupart des adultes s'approchent très près, certains se laissent même caresser ou viennent se frotter aux jambes pour réclamer à manger.
Les chatons qui ont été trappés jusque là sont plus "sauvages" mais semblent se sociabiliser  ou en tout cas faire de gros progrès assez rapidement.
En ce qui concerne les chats juniors, ou les jeunes adultes, nous ne savons pas vraiment à quoi nous attendre sur leur sociabilité, mais la plupart se laissent approcher d'assez près au moment de la distribution de nourriture. Ils semblent plus craintifs ou méfiants que réellement sauvageons.


*Les chats qui ont été trappés et mis à l'abri jusque là* (pour certains d'entre eux, je n'ai pas bcp d'infos pour l'instant, je complèterai quand les nouvelles et les photos arriveront) :

- 1 chatonne tigrée de 4-6 mois, en FA depuis 3 semaines avec option d'adoption éventuelle, à confirmer. 






- 1 chat adulte (mâle?) blanc et tigré gris clair trappé le même jour. (plus d'infos à venir) 

- 4 (ou5?) chats mâles adultes trappés le 29/09. 4 ont été stérilisés et vont aller en FA (plus d'infos à venir). Si je comprends bien Pamina2003 a participé à leur trappage, peut-être a t'elle plus d'infos à leur sujet ?

- 1 chatonne tigrée poils longs d'environ 2 mois, "cueillie" à la main par Cathy le 1er we d'octobre. La petite était très malade et affaiblie (diarrhée, problèmes respiratoires, fièvre à 41°C, et poids de 320g à 2 mois). 
La petite va mieux maintenant mais elle est encore en cours de traitement et doit rester en isolation pendant 15 jours de plus.
Elle est donc en FA chez Cathy, mais aucune asso ne la couvre, les frais véto ont été à sa charge. La petite a une piste d'adoption, à confirmer.










- 1 chatonne noire de 6 mois (avec le gabarit d'un chaton de 4 mois, et pesant seulement 1.3 kg après une semaine de soins), trappée lundi 11.
Cette chatonne est en FA et en cours de sociabilisation chez une bénévole d'une asso parisienne (je ne lui ai pas demandé si elle souhaitait être citée ou non, elle viendra donc se "dénoncer" si elle le souhaite)





*Les besoins pour les chats de ce site :*

- Surtout des places sous association. Propositions d'associations d'autres départements ou d'autres régions bienvenues, si on trouve des covoiturages. 
- à défaut, des FA indépendantes, mais dans ce cas, reste le problème du financement des soins et de la mise en règle des chats avant adoption. Il faudrait également de l'aide pour les recherches d'adoptants et les diffusions, les quelques personnes qui sont sur le terrain manquant de temps pour les diffusions sur internet etc...
- quelques FA temporaires pour des convalescences post-stérilisation pour les chats qui ne seraient pas sociables, ou un prêt de local pas trop loin (sous-sol, grenier ou autres pourraient aider, tant qu'ils ne sont pas trop insalubres.
- de la nourriture pourrait aider également
- de l'aide pour financer les soins des chats malades, les stérilisations etc... 



Je posterai ultérieurement une liste avec photos des chats qui ont été vus jusque là sur le terrain, mais voici déjà quelques photos de groupe.

----------


## maulave.michel

Il en reste combien encore ?

----------


## babul94

Il en reste au moins 25, et peut-être plus puisque des chats ou chatons qui n'avaient pas encore été vus  jusque là apparaissent régulièrement...

----------


## Rivka

Et la tricolore ? Tu l'as vue ?

----------


## babul94

La chatonne tricolore, non toujours pas, la seule fois que je l'ai vue, c'est le premier jour où je suis allée sur le site. Mais d'autres personnes l'ont vue il y a une dizaine de jours.

Et la chatte écaille sociable qui s'est fait frapper n'a pas été vue depuis 8 jours maintenant.

----------


## Rivka

C'est pas bon signe   :|

----------


## mariloujuju

merde,pas cool...
je mets mon annonce a jour.

----------


## babul94

J'ai emmené ce soir chez le véto de garde un chaton ramassé à la main sans problème (il est craintif normalement). Il était à moitié anesthésié par le froid, maigre, déshydraté, recouvert d'une bonne couche de crasse, et tout seul en train d'errer sur l'allée qui va aux parkings alors que des voitures passaient...
Sa mère est à nouveau en chaleur depuis vendredi, elle a plusieurs matous à ses trousses et ne s'occupe plus du petit.

Photo du petit chez le véto, après réchauffage et nettoyage partiel.





Au sujet de la chatte écaille qui a disparu après s'être fait frapper, pour être plus précise, elle a déjà disparu pendant 2-3 jours après son agression, puis je l'ai revue 2 fois (le 9 et le 10/10) ensuite elle a à nouveau disparu. Ce qui est inquiétant, c'est que cette minette était normalement tous les soirs postée devant l'immeuble, en train d'attendre le ravitaillement, et là plus aucune trace...

Il s'agit de cette chatte :




Une autre urgence concerne ce chat (ou chatte ?), qui est maigre et très atteint par le coryza. Il lui faudrait un accueil d'urgence (avec isolement) pour pouvoir être soigné correctement et se remettre sur pattes au chaud.
Il est apparu vendredi, jamais vu avant (je passe nourrir les chats du site tous les soirs depuis 3 semaines), mais l'ai revu ce soir et son état n'est pas bon.




PS : je ne pourrai revenir mettre des nouvelles que demain soir tard dans le meilleur des cas, et pour la liste des chats il faudra patienter un peu...désolée, pas beaucoup de temps pour aller sur le net, donc les urgences sur le terrain passent avant.  :hein2: 
Merci de votre compréhension...

----------


## mariloujuju

pas de soucis,je diffuse a nouveau.merci

----------


## gertrude

Je propose de prendre ce chaton en accueil, le temps de le soigner (avec mon véto) , le renourrir, voir le socialiser afin qu'il puisse etre adoptable. Il me faudra par contre ensuite un relais lorsqu'il sera "tout bien". 

Je peux également prendre en soin (je prendrais en charge ses médicaments et cs véto) la chatonne de 2 mois malde (en page 1) le temps nécessaire pour qu'elle soit guérie et en "top-forme" en vue de son adoption.   

Message laissé en ce sens à Babul94 et à Jacqueline.

----------


## mariloujuju

:Embarrassment: k:   ::   super gertrude,vous etes adorable!!
merci  :amour:

----------


## Kty94

Pour l'instant la clinique garde la chaton en observation encore quelques temps. Les diarhées persistent encore aujourd'hui. A suivre !

----------


## séveryne

Je veux bien vous prêter main forte en diffusant des annonces sur le net, en venant sur le site vous aider par ex.
Je suis sur Villier sur marne, et Villejuif n'est pas très loin.

N'hésitez pas à me contacter.

----------


## mariloujuju

envoyez un MP a babul!
merci

----------


## kabou94

La pauvre "bestiole" noire et blanche semblant si malade était-elle au rendez vous pour le diner hier ? 
Est-ce un chat sauvage ou approchable ?
Bon courage à vous.

----------


## ldelort

> Je veux bien vous prêter main forte en diffusant des annonces sur le net, en venant sur le site vous aider par ex.
> Je suis sur Villier sur marne, et Villejuif n'est pas très loin.
> 
> N'hésitez pas à me contacter.


Contactez Jaja SVP (son N° est en première page)
Merci

----------


## gertrude

[quote="babul94"]J'ai emmené ce soir chez le véto de garde un chaton ramassé à la main sans problème (il est craintif normalement). Il était à moitié anesthésié par le froid, maigre, déshydraté, recouvert d'une bonne couche de crasse, et tout seul en train d'errer sur l'allée qui va aux parkings alors que des voitures passaient...
Sa mère est à nouveau en chaleur depuis vendredi, elle a plusieurs matous à ses trousses et ne s'occupe plus du petit.

Photo du petit chez le véto, après réchauffage et nettoyage partiel.




Grace à Babul94 et à Kity94, ce *petit Minibou* est sorti de clinique ce soir et arrivé à la maison. C'est un *ron-ron sur patte* qui exprime son plaisir d'être au chaud et de pouvoir se nourrir. Il est très beau, même s'il a besoin de se "remplumer" un peu.

L'objectif pour lui est de trouver, à terme, son adoptant, une fois vacciné avec stérilisation prévu.

L'objectif qui va avec est de trapper rapidement sa mère qui, comme l'a dit Babul, est à nouveau en chaleur, afin de la stériliser. J'imagine que ce ne sera d'ailleurs pas la seule à stériliser en urgence.

Actuellement et à ma connaissance, faute d'association (je ne jette la pierre à personne, nul ne peut être partout à la fois), les frais vétérinaire, séjour clinique et stérilisation sont financés au coup par coup par chaque auteur de sauvetage, en tout cas en ce qui concerne les 2 derniers bébés trappés et la mère de celui-ci qui est le projet suivant.

Tout personne volontaire pour financer une ou des stérilisations, facture à l'appui bien sur ou réglement direct auprès du vétérinaire, est bien venue  et peut adresser un mp à Babul.

----------


## mariloujuju

:amour:   ::   merci gertrude!

----------


## séveryne

Gertrude, faites de gros câlinous au petiot de ma part. Je lui souhaite un bon rétablissement mais maintenant il est entre de bonnes mains donc    ::   ::  

Pour le financement, j'essayerais de vous aider de mon mieux (je ne suis pas crésus mais qd on veut on peut!!)    :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## gertrude

C'est très gentil, merci *séveryne* pour votre gentille attention.

Quand Maman Chatte sera trappée et stérilisée, l'info sera mise sur ce poste. Tout don pour une partie de stérilisation est important .

----------


## kabou94

Bonjour,
Avez-vous revu le noir et blanc avec le coryza ?

----------


## Kty94

Elle, parce qu'à priori c'est une fille, n'était pas là hier. On verra ce soir et demain dans la journée.

----------


## kabou94

Mp envoyé à Kyt94   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## séveryne

OK Gertrude    ::  
Avez-vous des contacts avec un vétérinaire "compatissant" qui pourrait faide des prix intéressants?

----------


## gertrude

> OK Gertrude 
> Avez-vous des contacts avec un vétérinaire "compatissant" qui pourrait faide des prix intéressants?


Moi personellement non, mais j'imagine que les auteurs    de ce sauvetage, qui vont au quotidien sur le terrain nourrir les chats et "veiller au grain" en connaissent probablement .

----------


## SarahC

Quelles nouvelles des minous encore sur place?

----------

pour ma part j'ai proposé pour le petit ,après les gens disposent   :hein2:

----------


## mariloujuju

exact banzai,suis temoin de ta proposition d'aide

----------


## babul94

Voici la liste des chats qui ont été recensés sur le site pour le moment.
Le sexage est donné à titre indicatif, ce n'est pas toujours évident à déterminer en se basant uniquement sur l'allure général des chats et la forme de leur tête, surtout pour les plus jeunes.



- Femelle adulte petit gabarit, tigrée claire et blanche, queue courte, maman du chaton en FA chez Gertrude. Elle était en chaleur mi-octobre et doit donc être à nouveau gestante.




- Femelle adulte noire et blanche poils mi-longs, coryza +++







Les deux minettes ci-dessous sont tout le temps ensemble, dorment collées l'une contre l'autre. Il serait préférable de ne pas les séparer, au moins dans un premier temps.

- Femelle adulte grise poils mi-longs 




- Femelle adulte tigrée avec petites taches rousses






- Femelle tigrée poils mi-longs petit gabarit (grande chatonne ou jeune adulte).
Probable mère de la chatonne en FA chez Kty94, elle a été vue avec au moins un autre chaton.





- Femelle blanche et noire, tache noire sur le nez, petit gabarit, en chaleur vers le 23 oct (grande chatonne ou jeune adulte)





- Femelle adulte black smoke avec tache blanche dans le cou 





- Femelle adulte tigrée foncée, n'a plus de dents à la machoire inférieure





- Jeune femelle tigrée grise






- Femelle jeune adulte tigrée claire, probable mère des chatons tigrés ci-dessous, pas de photo (ressemble aux chatons)



- 2 Chatons tigrés 4-6 mois









- Chatonne tricolore tigrée environ 2 mois





Les 3 chats suivants font à priori partie de la même fratrie, ils sont souvent ensemble. Ce sont probablement des chatons nés ce printemps.

- Mâle noir et blanc 6-8 mois, petit gabarit




- Femelle (?) tigrée et blanche 6-8 mois




- Femelle blanche avec petites taches tigrées sur la tête + queue tigrée, environ 6-8 mois





- Mâle adulte Ggis tigré et blanc 





- Mâle adulte noir





- Mâle adulte tigré et blanc yeux en amandes, coryza léger





- Jeune mâle tigré





- Un autre jeune mâle tigré



(Plusieurs jeunes mâles tigrés se ressemblent beaucoup, on ne sait pas exactement combien ils sont au total)



- Jeune mâle tigré et blanc




(Il y a également plusieurs jeunes chats tigrés et blanc qui se ressemblent)





J'ajoute la minette tricolore qui a été battue, au cas où elle revienne

----------


## SarahC

Ca me dégoute tous ces nom d\'oiseau qui ne stérilisent pas, vide leurs chats comme leurs poubelles, et ceux qui les nourrissent puis qui s'en débarrassent,...
Je sature de tous ces cons, qu'ils viennent chialer le jour où ils seront dans la merde.... Mais eux, ne le seront jamais autant que ces pauvres bêtes... 
Et le petit nombre que nous sommes par rapport à tous ceux qui s'en foutent, en plus "chat des rues", ça fait "caca"... "Seconde main".... Ca me désole.
Bougez vous si vous le pouvez, donner un coup de main aux filles pr nourrir, c'est déjà bien, et c'est le début de l'engagement, le début de ce qu'est "soutenir une cause"!
Un peu moins de "général et divers", et un petit coup de main une fois par semaine, ça vous coute quoi? Rien, mais pr eux, c'est tout!!!

----------


## SarahC

Faudrait peut être penser à changer le titre mesdames!

----------

[quote="babul94"]  des affiches concernant celle là ont été mise longtemps à ivry 
identifiée par puce ou tatouage , je me r'appelle plus mais elle correspodrait fortement


- Femelle blanche avec petites taches tigrées sur la tête + queue tigrée, environ 6-8 mois





quote]

----------


## babul94

Banzai, tu ne confondrais pas avec le chat nommé Grenouille, perdu à Vitry, qui est lui un mâle blanc avec des petites taches noires sur la tête ?
Ce chat a un post ici :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/ile-de-...df-t250149.htm

----------


## babul94

> Faudrait peut être penser à changer le titre mesdames!


Tu veux parler de la date qui figure dans le post ?


Merci à la modération pour avoir effacé l'adresse du site.

----------


## SarahC

Oui, car cela passe pr un truc réglé, alors que pas du tout.

----------

> Banzai, tu ne confondrais pas avec le chat nommé Grenouille, perdu à Vitry, qui est lui un mâle blanc avec des petites taches noires sur la tête ?
> Ce chat a un post ici :
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/ile-de-...df-t250149.htm


non non négatif bien détaillé avec queue tigré et petite tache ,femelle
y a un espoir pour que ce soit elle!!!!!

----------


## mariloujuju

re

----------

:?  j'ai retrouvé une affiche : britgeth perdu le 6 sept ,tatouée ,poil mi long ,c'est pas bon !!!

----------


## mariloujuju

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
que faire????????

----------


## babul94

> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> que faire????????


Malheureusement, sans places d'acceuil pour ces chats, on ne peut pas faire grand-chose à part les nourrir et espérer que les c*** ne leur fassent pas de mal   ::  

On a besoin de FA, d'assos pour pouvoir les sortir de là. Trapper n'est pas un problème, je suis en congés la semaine prochaine en plus donc j'aurai plus de temps et de flexibilité pour les trappages si des solutions se dessinent.

Les tentatives de trappage sont pour le moment limitées aux chats malades ou blessés, aux urgences vitales donc, car dans le cas des malades, on peut au moins les faire hospitaliser, ce qui leur garantit une place pour quelques jours...

N'hésitez pas à vous proposer si vous pouvez aider, ces chats n'ont pas la peste, ce ne sont pas non plus des fauves sanguinaires, juste de pauvres chats qui n'ont pas demandé à se trouver dans cette situation, certains d'entre eux au moins ont eu une maison un jour.

Si ça peut rassurer, les chats trappés jusque là et testés sont tous négatifs FIV/FeLV, le site semble donc sain à priori.

----------


## babul94

> :?  j'ai retrouvé une affiche : britgeth perdu le 6 sept ,tatouée ,poil mi long ,c'est pas bon !!!


Dommage que ce ne soit pas la minette perdue.

----------


## babul94

Mon précédent message est parti trop vite, désolée.

J'ai vu cette petite chatte aujourd'hui, elle manquait à l'appel depuis quelques jours, et pour cause :
elle a un oeil fermé, j'espère qu'il ne s'agit que d'une infection et que son oeil n'est pas crevé.

----------


## kabou94

Et ce sont tous des "sauvages" ou certains se laissent caresser quand vous les nourrissez ?

----------


## babul94

Certains se laissent caresser effectivement, c'est le cas par exemple de la chatte tigrée qui n'a plus de dents à la machoire inférieure, de la chatte grise poils longs, c'était aussi le cas pour la chatte écaille, qui venait carrément se frotter à mes jambes quand j'ouvrais une boîte.

D'autres ne se laissent pas forcément toucher, mais s'approchent très près. ça ne veut pas nécessairement dire que ceux qui ne se laissent pas toucher sont des sauvageons, les chats sur site sont méfiants, même s'ils sont sociables, et on les comprend.
En tout cas sur l'autre site dont je m'occupe (dans ma rue), il m'est souvent arrivé de trapper des chats que je ne pouvais pas toucher à l'extérieur, voire qui fuyaient quand j'approchais trop près, et qui se sont avéré être très sociables une fois sortis de la trappe.

En tout cas, pour ce site là, plusieurs dames de l'immeuble nous ont dit que certains des chats avaient été largués là par des gens, elles ont même vu des voitures s'arrêter devant le portail et balancer les chats par la porte... et effectivement, ça arrive souvent, sur mon site aussi je vois arriver des nouveaux tous les ans, sociables, et surtout l'été...

----------


## gertrude

> http://r18.imgfast.net/users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]
> 
> On a besoin de FA, d'assos pour pouvoir les sortir de là. Trapper n'est pas un problème, je suis en congés la semaine prochaine en plus donc j'aurai plus de temps et de flexibilité pour les trappages si des solutions se dessinent.
> 
> Les tentatives de trappage sont pour le moment limitées aux chats malades ou blessés, aux urgences vitales donc, car dans le cas des malades, on peut au moins les faire hospitaliser, ce qui leur garantit une place pour quelques jours...
> 
> N'hésitez pas à vous proposer si vous pouvez aider, ces chats n'ont pas la peste, ce ne sont pas non plus des fauves sanguinaires, juste de pauvres chats qui n'ont pas demandé à se trouver dans cette situation, certains d'entre eux au moins ont eu une maison un jour.
> 
> Si ça peut rassurer, les chats trappés jusque là et testés sont tous négatifs FIV/FeLV, le site semble donc sain à priori.




*je suis "Tom Sawyer" : "* Vivi, c'est vrai ce que dit la dame, j'étais tout paf-ramollo, elle m'a attrapé, m'a emmené faire un p'tit stage de 3 jours en clinique et me voilà, j'ai pas la peste,  je suis en pleine forme et j'adore les câlins  

N'hésitez pas à nous offrir l'hospitalité, mes copains du site sont très gentils et il y a ma maman aussi sur le site...et il y avait aussi d'autres copains mais qui se sont fait tuer   ....

----------


## mariecaro

pensez vs pouvoir trapper cette chatte et la faire soigner???
chatte de la photo postée hier...à l'oeil fermé??.

----------


## mariloujuju

@gertrude    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
magnifique TOM SAWYER et excellent nom!!merci pour ce mamour!!!

@babul,je partage bcp pour ces matous et suis en relation avec d'autres personnes qui trappent egalement.
j'ai eu qques propositions et j'ai a chaque fois transmis;par contre je ne sais pas ce qui c passé ensuite.
je vais rediffuser opur FA,adoptants.

----------


## kiffoadye

Je pourrais prendre un loulou en FA si pas d'autre solution mais sur du cour Therme car j'ai déjà ma loute de Maintenant 8 mois dont il faut que je m'occupe.

De plus mes parents ne sont pas d'accord (j'ai mon appart) mais si je prend en FA ils ne seront pas au courant...
C'est vrai pour dépanner    ::  

Je supporte plus de voir ce genre de chose sur les animaux ...

----------

::   oui je sais la sorcière va encore mettre son " grain de sel " derrière son PC au chaud
meme si " grieffe " il faut un moment donné " grandir "et savoir " pensé qu'au bien etre de l'animal 
j'ai proposé " comme à chaque fois que je peux quand tu post " vu que nos communes sont proches et que je te connais " et que tu payes toi meme les frais 
de te prendre sous mon aile, un petit en perdition " à priori , encore un sur le site "avec coryza
ce que tu as préféré ne pas opté " raison : pas de mélange de fratrie " isolement arrivée chez moi est toujours de " rigueur "
je ne peux faire rentré aucuns adultes car trop à faire adoptés 
soit: mais c'est dommageable que j'aide ailleurs , plus loin :j'ai au moins fait un heureux hier 
ce qui est plus dommageable : c'est que je n'ai pas la santé pour trappé la petite et sa mère qui est dans ma cité dans le froid ,qui ne sera surement plus soçialisable dans un mois et sa mère me fera une autre portée
donc faut pas s'étonné qu'on fini par plus se proposé et qu'ont passe pour des " sans coeur "
des gens qui se bougent pas et qui pollue les post 
je suis pas assist mater , j'ai un travail hors de chez moi à temps plein et une quinzaine de chats à l'assoc à m'occupé et une santé plus que fragile 
bon courage  , désolé mais ça me fout les boules ces post !!!!

----------


## gertrude

> pensez vs pouvoir trapper cette chatte et la faire soigner???
> chatte de la photo postée hier...à l'oeil fermé??.


je me permet de vous répondre à la place de celles qui n'ont pas eu le temps car elles passent des heures sur le site pour nourrir, protéger, arriver à prendre des photos et trapper en priorité les urgences, sachant que ce ne sont pas forcément" les urgences" qui vont rentrer dans la trappe. Donc oui, babul94 et d'autres font le "seat-in" et le max pour la trapper   , mais la belle résiste aux avances pour l'instant....    .

----------


## ldelort

> Je pourrais prendre un loulou en FA si pas d'autre solution mais sur du cour Therme car j'ai déjà ma loute de Maintenant 8 mois dont il faut que je m'occupe.
> 
> De plus mes parents ne sont pas d'accord (j'ai mon appart) mais si je prend en FA ils ne seront pas au courant...
> C'est vrai pour dépanner    
> 
> Je supporte plus de voir ce genre de chose sur les animaux ...


Merci beaucoup de la proposition    :Embarrassment: k: 
Pourriez-vous SVP appeler Jaja ? Son n° est en première page de ce sujet.

Eue ce soir en ligne pour lui proposer aide au trappage mais hélas, pas utile dans l'immédiat car zéro famille d'accueil dispo pour l'instant.

*Babul94, si vous avez besoin aide pour trapper en soirée entre le 12 et le 30 novembre, vous pouvez me mp.*
Par contre, je suis hélas trop loin pour aider au nourrissage (je peux venir ponctuellement seulement).

Merci à tous ceux qui aide, dont gertrude pour Tom Sawyer   :amour:

----------


## ldelort

> J
> De plus mes parents ne sont pas d'accord (j'ai mon appart) mais si je prend en FA ils ne seront pas au courant...
> C'est vrai pour dépanner


Re

Parlez en à Jaja aussi    ::

----------


## kiffoadye

Je vais appeler demain, je n'avais pas vu le numero.
Je peux dépanner pour un chaton de préférence, car c'est vrai qu'il sont plus simple a placer et je ne peux vraiment pas le garder.
Et une femelle si c'est un adulte car j'ai une tiote pepete de 8 mois bientot que je ne fais pas stérilisé car en appart et avec interdiction de sortir    ::  

Je tache d'appeler demain si j'ai une minute car j'ai en plus des soucis avec ma jument... Pas facile

----------


## ldelort

> Je vais appeler demain, je n'avais pas vu le numero.
> Je peux dépanner pour un chaton de préférence, car c'est vrai qu'il sont plus simple a placer et je ne peux vraiment pas le garder.
> Et une femelle si c'est un adulte car j'ai une tiote pepete de 8 mois bientot que je ne fais pas stérilisé car en appart et avec interdiction de sortir    
> 
> Je tache d'appeler demain si j'ai une minute car j'ai en plus des soucis avec ma jument... Pas facile


Merci    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ldelort

> Et une femelle si c'est un adulte car j'ai une tiote pepete de 8 mois bientot que je ne fais pas stérilisé car en appart et avec interdiction de sortir    
> 
> Je tache d'appeler demain si j'ai une minute car j'ai en plus des soucis avec ma jument... Pas facile


Re

pour info, c'est très recommandé de stériliser même si elle ne sort pas, entre autres car : prévention des tumeurs mammaires, des pathologies de l'appareil reproducteur, du comportement liés aux chaleurs...

J'arrête là car c'est du HS mais malgré tout très important à préciser.

Bon courage pour la jument !

Pour l'appel à Jaja, merci de lui préciser toutes ces infos que cet éventuel accueil temporaire se passe au mieux pour le chat, la vôtre, pour vous et Jaja

----------


## mariloujuju

info provenant de babul4,passée en coup de vent sur ordi:


Je viens de rentrer avec la petite minette qui a l'oeil en vrac, ça y est , elle a enfin accepté de rentrer dans la trappe

----------


## babul94

Merci Gertrude et Mariloujuju, c'est sympa d'avoir relayé les infos   :Embarrassment: k: 

Donc la petite minette s'est enfin laissée attraper aujourd'hui, après plusieurs essais infructueux. Son oeil est rouvert, c'est déjà rassurant, par contre maintenant elle a les 2 yeux qui coulent beausoup. Elle est hébergée en urgence et isolée chez Kty 94   :merci:   et verra le véto demain.
Merci aussi à N, qui se reconnaîtra, pour son aide précieuse pendant le trappage d'aujourd'hui : une pro pour éloigner les nombreux chats qui veulent se faire trapper à la place de celle qu'on cherche à attraper !   ::  

Voici la petite malade après le transfert en cage de transport :







Elle fait partie des chats qui ne se laissent pas toucher sur le site, mais j'ai pû la caresser un peu en passant la main dans la caisse de transport. Elle ne tappe pas, ne mord pas quand on lui touche la bouche et le menton, ne crache même pas. Elle n'est pas rassurée (normal après un trappage), mais n'a eu aucun geste d'aggression. Elle est peut-être un peu assommée car malade, mais ce n'est pas une chatte "sauvage", un sauvageon ne réagit pas comme ça, même s'il est malade.

----------


## ldelort

Merci de ces news nocturnes, babul94.

S'il y a des FA et besoin d'aide pour trapper durant la seconde quinzaine de novembre, n'hésitez pas me mp.
Moi je ne suis pas une "pro" du trappage   :non:  mais je peux aider, certains de mes contacts aussi si dispos ; je suis déjà allée sur ce site avec Jaja.

Bravos à vous et peut-être à bientôt

----------


## babul94

> Envoyé par kiffoadye
> 
> Je pourrais prendre un loulou en FA si pas d'autre solution mais sur du cour Therme car j'ai déjà ma loute de Maintenant 8 mois dont il faut que je m'occupe.
> 
> De plus mes parents ne sont pas d'accord (j'ai mon appart) mais si je prend en FA ils ne seront pas au courant...
> C'est vrai pour dépanner    
> 
> Je supporte plus de voir ce genre de chose sur les animaux ...
> 
> ...



Merci ldelort et kiffoadye pour vos propositions.

Idelort, vous êtes la bienvenue pour une aide au trappage.    :Embarrassment: k: 
Pour la période que vous indiquez, c'est difficile de savoir s'il y aura des besoins de trappage, tout dépend si quelques chats ont des propositions d'accueil à ce moment là, ou s'il y a des malades à trapper en urgence.
Je vous envoie mes coordonnées par MP.


Kiffoadye, vous pouvez également me contacter pour que l'on parle de vos possibilités d'accueil. Le soucis pour les accueils temporaires, c'est qu'il faudrait que l'on soit sûres de trouver un accueil relais pour du plus long terme ensuite...pas facile !
Et sinon, au sujet de la stérilisation, je partage l'avis d'Idelort, c'est vraiment indispensable même si votre puce ne sort pas.
Je vous envoie également mes coordonnées en MP.

----------


## Kty94

La petite minette est un peu perdue ce qui est normal. Elle n'a pas mangé. Par contre, elle se laisse prendre dans les bras, se laisse caresser. Elle ne cherche pas du griffer ou mordre.
Des nouvelles après son RV chez le véto ce soir !

----------


## mariloujuju

@ babul:annonce ok sur FB,chat de mon coeur,sauvetage animaux et atout bout d'pattes.

----------


## louloute3869

Bonsoir , j'aurai peutetre une adoptante défénitive pour ce chaton male :


Elle aimerai savoir deja si les co-voiturage sont accepter , car elle habite a lyon , dans un appartement au rez de chausser avec cour privé  et fermer , elle a deja eu des chats ( qui vivent cher sa mere car trop vieux pour s'habituer a vivre en appartement ).

Elle est prete a egalment payer les primos vaccination et identification , et bien sur le chat sera stéréliser a ses six mois .

Mercie de me contacter par mp afin de transmettre les coordonner de cette amie  a la personne qui acceuil le chaton .

----------


## mariloujuju

louloute,envoie 1 MP a Kty94 ou a babul94,elles pourront te repondre.

----------


## louloute3869

Mp envoyer , j'attend une reponse, la personne (une amie ) est trés motiver , juste le fait que les convoiturage ne soit pas( ou oui ?) autoriser la fait un peu stresser , car elle ve vraiment le minou ( depuis qu'elle a demenager et qu'elle ne voit plus les chat cher sa mere elle est tres malheureuse )

----------


## mariloujuju

elles ne pourront peut etre pas te repondre ce soir,car sont toujours sur le site,mais soit patiente,et voit cela avec elle surtout.merci

----------


## babul94

Louloute3869, MP bien reçu, je vous ai répondu.   ::  
On peut en parler, mais je préfèrerais rencontrer les adoptants et qu'ils puissent rendre une visite au petit Tom Sawyer, afin de voir si le feeling passe bien des 2 côtés, donc une adoption en RP serait plutôt privilégiée.
Il faut voir ce qu'en pense gertrude également.

Pour la proposition de FA de Kiffoadye, nous en avons parlé ensemble , mais malheureusement Kiffoadye est vraiment très éloignée géographiquement, ce qui rendrait le suivi véto très compliqué.

Merci à Mariloujuju pour les diffusions.   :Embarrassment: k: 

Des nouvelles de "la petite chatte malade"...qui est en fait un petit mâlou de 7-8 mois.  :lol2:  Il nous a bien trompées avec sa petite bouille toute fine !!
Le p'tit mec a environ 7-8 mois, il a été très sage pendant sa visite chez le véto.
En plus de l'infection aux yeux, il a une gingivite, et il avait beaucoup de tiques que le véto lui a retiré.
Il a reçu une pipette antipuces et un vermifuge + une injection d'antibiotiques retards, et une autre d'anti-inflammatoires. Il a aussi une pommade ophtalmique pour ses yeux.
Par contre, comme il stresse, il n'avait toujours pas mangé ce soir. Kty94 lui propose plein de choses appétentes pour le tenter, on espère qu'il va vite se remettre à manger, il en a besoin pour guérir.

----------


## Kty94

Alors le petit minet n'a pas mangé cette nuit   :| 
Il a bien été faire pipi dans sa caisse cette fois ci.
Ce matin je lui ai donné de la nourriture (croquettes et pâté) pour chaton. On va voir si ça le tente.
Par contre, il se laisse nettoyer les yeux et mettre de la pommade sans rien dire.
A suivre....

----------


## mariloujuju

tu parles,ça doit meme lui faire du bien au titi...il devait plus rien y voir...
pour la nourriture,je suppose que ça viendra quand il se sentira mieux,pauvre schtroumpf!

babul,tu n'as pas a me remercier,je ne fais d'extraordinaire a coté de vous qui etes sur place et avec eux tt le tps.
moi,je ne fais que copir coller vos dires et mettre les photos et surtout les tenir a jour,mais c grace a vous!

bon courage les filles.
bizzzzzzzz

----------


## babul94

Ben c'est quand-même bien utile, vu que nous manquons de temps pour faire les diffusions.   ::  

Bonne nouvelle, le petit malade a enfin mangé un peu de viande hachée ce soir.

----------


## Kty94

C'est bon : il mange, la viande hachée, les croquettes....
Pour les soins, aucun problème. Ses yeux coulent un peu moins    ::  
Il est un peu craintif mais je ne lui donne pas longtemps pour d'adapter. Il ne cherche pas à fuir lorsque je le soigne. Il ne manifeste même pas de mouvements d'impatience et lorsque je le pose il ne part pas à fond les gamelles. C'est bien rassurant.
Je posterai des photos d'ici la fin de la semaine.

----------


## mariloujuju

genial!!!
je rajoute ces infos a mon annonce!

----------


## chamonik

> C'est bon : il mange, la viande hachée, les croquettes....
> Pour les soins, aucun problème. Ses yeux coulent un peu moins    
> Il est un peu craintif mais je ne lui donne pas longtemps pour d'adapter. Il ne cherche pas à fuir lorsque je le soigne. Il ne manifeste même pas de mouvements d'impatience et lorsque je le pose il ne part pas à fond les gamelles. C'est bien rassurant.
> *Je posterai des photos d'ici la fin de la semaine.*


Ainsi que de nouvelles photos de la petite Tess j'espère !   :amour:

----------


## babul94

Voici le récapitulatif des chatons sortis du site pour l'instant :


 - La petite Tess, qui est chez Kty94 est maintenant en pleine forme. Elle a été identifiée, testée négative FIV/FeLV, vaccinée et est sortie de quarantaine.
Tess est réservée et sera adoptée prochainement, elle apprend à connaitre son futur frère-chat Eliott, qui est en ce moment en garde chez Kty94.

(Attention Chamonik, restez bien assise...elle est à tomber par terre la petite Tess !   ::   )










 - La chatonne tigrée de 5 mois, est toujours en FA chez une personne que Jaja connait, avec option d'adoption éventuelle par sa FA. 
Nous n'avons pas de nouvelles photos de la petite, en voici une plus ancienne :





 - La chatonne noire de 6 mois trappée le 11 octobre, prénommée Bambou, se remplume bien et se sociabilise bien également. 
Bambou est identifiée, testée négative FIV/FeLV, primo-vaccinée et elle a été stérilisée lundi.
Elle sera proposée à l'adoption prochainement.


Elle a fait de très gros progrès, et est maintenant très câline avec sa protectrice.











 - Tom Sawyer, le chaton tigré et blanc en FA chez Gertrude, a été pucé et primo-vacciné.
Il est en pleine forme, a bien pris du poids, et c'est un petit bout ultra câlin.
Sa date de naissance a été évaluée à fin août par le véto.
Tom Sawyer sera adoptable vers fin novembre / début décembre, après le rappel de vaccins et les tests. 

Voici son post d'adoption :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/chatons...rp-t305557.htm

(suite à la réponse de Chandler84, une visite sera organisée prochainement)
















 - Le petit mâle blanc et tigré de 7-8 mois (il n'a pas encore de nom) trappé ce we est actuellement en soins chez Kty94.
Il n'a pas encore de nom, et sera mis en règle (ID, stérilisation, vaccins, tests) dès que son état de santé le permettra.
Kty94 mettra des nouvelles de l'évolution de son état de santé, ainsi que des photos plus sympas que celles dans la cage de transport.

----------


## chamonik

Hou là là, je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien fait d'insister autant pour avoir de nouvelles photos de Tess car ça me fait encore plus mal de penser qu'elle est déjà réservée, mais je ne suis pas étonnée de la voir devenir ainsi car je l'avais pressenti mais je suis toujours là en cas de désistement de son adoptante bien sûr   :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2: 

Merci pour toutes ces nouvelles photos et le petit Tom Sawyer a bien évolué aussi !

Bon courage pour les futurs trappages.

----------


## elodie2912

waou je fond tom sawyer est trop beau !!!!!!!  pour le petit blanc qui n'a pas encore de nom, je propose "stitch"   ::   ca lui ira bien   ::   ce n'est qu'une proposition !

----------


## mariloujuju

tu m'avais prevenu babul,mortel la miss tess!!!
mais ils sont tous beaux a leur maniere!!
cool,je remets mon post a jour!

----------


## Kty94

Chamonik : c'est vrai que Tess est une jolie minette : tout le portrait de sa maman chat....
A la base il y avait 3 petits : un/une tigré(e) qui a été retrouvé(e) mort(e) il y a plus d'un mois. Une petite trico (qui est en photo) qui ne vient plus. Elle passait beaucoup de temps dans les jardins lorsqu'il faisait encore beau. Il faut espérer pour elle qu'elle soit bien au chaud quelque part.
Enfin en ce qui concerne le minet blanc, ses yeux coulent toujours mais il se laisse soigner. Il mange même s'il ne fait pas encore des repas réguliers, il va à sa caisse et il a quand même le regard un peu moins triste.

----------


## babul94

Et il y avait aussi un chaton poils longs qu'on a aperçu seulement quelques secondes avant qu'il redescende dans le jardin mitoyen. C'était il y a quelques temps déjà  et on ne l'a jamais revu depuis. On ne voit plus aucun jeune chaton sur le parking d'ailleurs, et les personnes qui viennent vider la maison inocupée ne nous laissent plus accéder au jardin où sont (ou étaient) les jeunes chatons.
Nous voyons par contre régulièrement les deux chatons tigrés de 5-6 mois.


Ce soir, trappage de la mère de Tess, une jolie tigrée/écaille poils mi-longs de tout petit gabarit :







La petite minette est dans ma SDB pour la nuit. Elle est très flippée mais se laisse toucher en cage. Par contre, hors de la cage, la miss panique un peu et saute le long des murs...du coup, réinstallation de la minette dans une cage de transport pour petits chiens, qui permet de mettre une mini-litière.


Le petit chat blanc et tigré qui est en soin chez Kty94 va mieux, ses yeux ne coulent presque plus et il mange bien maintenant.

----------


## Rivka

Bonjour,

je suis la famille d'accueil de Bambou, la petite chatonne de 7 mois qui a été trappée le mois dernier par Babul et Kty dont voici la photo:



Nous pouvons enfin la proposer à l'adoption. J'ai mis un article sur elle sur le blog de notre association :  Bambou à adopter

Vous pouvez diffuser l'info si vous le souhaitez. 
Elle est à adopter de préférence en Ile de France.

Bambou est devenue une minette très caline et très joueuse, elle est très à l'aise chez moi maintenant,  mais il est fort probable que dans son nouvel environnement, elle se montre à nouveau craintive. Nous recherchons donc pour elle une personne douce et patiente connaissant bien les chat qui acceptera de lui laisser le temps de s'adapter à son nouveau foyer.

----------


## mariloujuju

cool!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   les nanas!!!!!
comme d'hab,je mets mes posts a jour!
merci.

----------


## Kty94

Nouvelles du petit minet blanc : le petit bonhomme va bien. Ses yeux ne coulent plus mais on va encore continuer le traitement quelques jours.
Ce matin grande première : j'ai entendu un petit ronronnement timide. Il est resté un long moment sur moi étalé de tout son long en tendant la tête pour les gratouilles.
Il aime beaucoup le griffoir : je ne le voit pas faire, mais je retrouve des morceaux de carton un peu partout dans la SDB.
Pour les photos, il va falloir encore patienter : j'ai tenté hier soir mais il n'a pas aimé le flash et le résultat n'était pas génial    ::

----------


## mariloujuju

merci kty!!!

----------


## chamonik

> Et il y avait aussi un chaton poils longs qu'on a aperçu seulement quelques secondes avant qu'il redescende dans le jardin mitoyen. C'était il y a quelques temps déjà  et on ne l'a jamais revu depuis. On ne voit plus aucun jeune chaton sur le parking d'ailleurs, et les personnes qui viennent vider la maison inocupée ne nous laissent plus accéder au jardin où sont (ou étaient) les jeunes chatons.
> Nous voyons par contre régulièrement les deux chatons tigrés de 5-6 mois.
> 
> 
> Ce soir, trappage de la mère de Tess, une jolie tigrée/écaille poils mi-longs de tout petit gabarit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai récupéré la maman de *Tess* dimanche soir chez *babul94* qui avait eu la mauvaise surprise de la découvrir plus sauvage, ou en tous cas beaucoup plus craintive, qu'elle avait pu le penser juste après son trappage puisqu'elle s'était laissée caresser pendant plusieurs minutes sans manifester d'agressivité !

J'étais donc prévenue qu'il ne fallait en aucun cas la sortir de sa boîte avant d'arriver chez ma voisine véto pour sa stérilisation prévue pour le lundi matin et malgré cela je me suis faite avoir par sa vivacité car elle s'est échappée de sa cage dès que je l'ai entrebaillée pour nettoyer un peu devant la porte alors qu'elle avait l'air d'y être très tranquille dans le fond !
Je vous laisse imaginer dans quel état d'angoisse je me suis trouvée quand je l'ai vue aller se réfugier en haut du buffet du salon d'où elle n'a bien heureusement plus bougé ensuite, ma voisine est venue armée de sa seringue d'anesthésique, nous sommes arrivées à la coincer dans un coin pour la piquer et nous avons tranquillement attendu qu'elle soit endormie pour l'enfermer et l'emmener illico sur le billard où elle a été stérilisée et tatouée, que de nouvelles émotions donc !!!

Miss *Toscane* se trouve pour l'instant enfermée dans une cage de transport pour très grand chien qui se trouve dehors mais elle y a un abri intérieur, à manger et à boire, hier soir nous étions inquiètes car elle n'avait toujours pas mangé mais je viens d'apprendre qu'aujourd'hui elle a enfin mangé, elle va donc pouvoir rester encore quelques jours dans cette cage avant que j'essaie de la rentrer chez moi sous ma véranda où je pourrais mieux juger de son niveau de sociabilisation que j'espère plus avancé que toutes ces péripéties ont pu nous le faire craindre jusqu'ici !

C'est vraiment une très jolie jeune chatte, même si elle est moins colorée et irisée que sa fille *Tess* (que je continue à trouver sublime !!!), ses tétines sont toutes petites ce qui laisse penser qu'elle n'allaite plus aucun chaton depuis un bon moment ainsi qu'on le craignait malheureusement en ne voyant plus aucun chaton depuis un moment !!!

Je croise les doigts maintenant pour arriver à la sociabiliser suffisamment pour pouvoir la relâcher chez moi car mon intention n'est pas de m'en débarrasser en la remettant d'où elle vient et je remercie *babul94* d'avoir pris des risques avec elle avant de me la confier !

----------


## mariloujuju

:lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  pardon,c'est pas drole mais je me marre car j'ai eu droit aux explications par mail et vraiment elle a pas eu de bol!!
heureusement pour toi que ta voisine est veto!!!   :Embarrassment: k: 
alors,tu la garderais ensuite?adoptée?

----------


## Kty94

Une autre urgence concerne ce chat (ou chatte ?), qui est maigre et très atteint par le coryza. Il lui faudrait un accueil d'urgence (avec isolement) pour pouvoir être soigné correctement et se remettre sur pattes au chaud.
Il est apparu vendredi, jamais vu avant (je passe nourrir les chats du site tous les soirs depuis 3 semaines), mais l'ai revu ce soir et son état n'est pas bon.




"Bonne nouvelle" : ce(tte) minet(te) vient maintenant régulièrement lorsque nous mettons à manger et depuis trois jours il/elle prend ses antibios. Pourvu que cela dure    ::

----------


## kabou94

J'ai toujours la pièce dont je vous avait parlé par MP, dispo si cela peut  convenir et si vous l'attrapez.

----------


## mariloujuju

ah ok,je comprenais pas tout!
en fait tu as repris les propos de babul pour nous donner ensuite des news.
et oui,elle peut pas trop t'aider en ce moment la pauvre...
vous avez tente de le trapper celui là ou pas encore?
merci kty.

----------


## Kty94

On aimerait bien l'attraper mais c'est un chat super méfiant. Il y a déjà tout un rituel pour lui faire prendre ses médicaments. Dès que l'on s'approche de trop il se sauve, donc il faut y aller progressivement. On fait presque tout le tour du parking avant de lui montrer où l'on met sa gamelle. Comme il n'a pas d'odorat il faut bien lui faire comprendre. Par contre, bizarement si l'on reste accroupie à côté de son assiette, il vient tout près.
On lui a déjà présenté la trappe, il fait le tour mais pour l'instant il ne veut pas y mettre une patte    ::  
Mais il n'y a pas de raison : on va bien y arriver    ::

----------


## séveryne

Courage les filles.
Beau travail en tt cas    ::

----------


## chamonik

> :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  pardon,c'est pas drole mais je me marre car j'ai eu droit aux explications par mail et vraiment elle a pas eu de bol!!
> heureusement pour toi que ta voisine est veto!!!  k: 
> *alors,tu la garderais ensuite?adoptée?*


Je prends des chats en accueil au compte-goutte car je sais bien qu'il y a toutes les chances pour qu'ils restent chez moi ensuite, donc *miss Toscane* a été tatouée à mon nom et il est bien évident que si elle se révèle sociable ce sera une bonne surprise pour que je la garde et dans le cas contraire elle sera implaçable, alors je vous laisse deviner ce qu'elle va devenir ???   :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## mariloujuju

heuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
chez mum chamonik...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## babul94

Quelques nouvelles :

Le chat malade noir et blanc à poils longs prend toujours bien ses antibiotiques, il en est à 7 jours de traitement. Son état semble s'améliorer un peu, ses yeux coulent moins et il n'a plus la langue sortie.

Tom Sawyer est réservé et sera adopté à la fin du mois.

Bambou est toujours à la recherche de sa famille définitive, n'hésitez pas à contacter Rivka si vous craquez pour cette jolie et gentille panthère.

Toscane a terminé sa convalescence et est installée depuis hier dans la véranda de Chamonik, où elle a tout le confort (chaleur, dodos moëlleux, nourriture à volonté, litière) et où elle trouve un environnement qui lui est plus familier (plantes, terre...). Elle a retrouvé l'appétit et est en phase d'observation de son nouvel habitat.
Elle est calme, mais ne se laisse pas toucher pour l'instant.

Le petit chat blanc et tigré (nommé Tristan) se porte bien. Ses yeux ne coulent presque plus, mais Cathy continue à lui appliquer la pommade ophtalmique encore quelques jours par précaution.
Tristan n'a plus du tout peur maintenant, il apprécie beaucoup les câlins, ronronne, c'est un petit mâlou très sympa.
Nous aurons besoin d'une FA (ou d'adoptants) pour Tristan à la fin de sa convalescence (et une fois qu'il sera stérilisé, primovacciné, testé, identifié). 
De nouvelles photos de Tristan seront ajoutées demain.


Il reste encore plus de vingts chats sur le site, nous sommes toujours à la recherche de FA, ou d'associations qui auraient des FA disponibles.
Les trappages reprendront prochainement, pour l'instant avec une main "en moins" ce n'est pas possible (merci Toscane !  :lol2:  )


Mail de contact pour les propositions d'aide : [email=chats.villejuif@gmail.com:hoov3o4a]chats.villejuif@gmail.com[/email:hoov3o4a]

----------


## mariloujuju

la,vais dodo,mais je mets tt ça sur mes posts demain!
bravo les filles et mec?
grosses bises.
tu vas mieux?   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chamonik

> Toscane a terminé sa convalescence et est installée depuis hier dans la véranda de Chamonik, où elle a tout le confort (chaleur, dodos moëlleux, nourriture à volonté, litière) et où elle trouve un environnement qui lui est plus familier (plantes, terre...). Elle a retrouvé l'appétit et est en phase d'observation de son nouvel habitat.
> Elle est calme, mais ne se laisse pas toucher pour l'instant.
> 
> Les trappages reprendront prochainement, pour l'instant avec une main "en moins" ce n'est pas possible (merci Toscane !  :lol2:  )
> 
> Mail de contact pour les propositions d'aide : [email=chats.villejuif@gmail.com:3bzfbayj]chats.villejuif@gmail.com[/email:3bzfbayj]


babul94 a très bien résumé la situation de Toscane et nous en sommes toujours là pour le moment, elle est pratiquement toujours perchée sur un fauteuil en osier près des yuccas dont elle a pris par 2 fois les pots pour de la litière, en bavant d'envie devant le jardin sur lequel elle a une vue imprenable !
Elle semble ne pas quitter son poste d'observation mais il est indéniable qu'elle mange bien si j'en juge par ses excréments, mes chats l'ignorent tout autant qu'elle les ignore ce qui est une bonne chose, en revanche quand je m'approche un peu trop d'elle le plus souvent elle crache une fois et se met à trembler de peur (ou ronronner ?), si je continue à lui parler elle se détend un peu et cligne des yeux, je n'ai pas encore essayé de la toucher car elle est tellement craintive qu'elle pourrait avoir une réaction agressive, n'est-ce-pas babul94 ?
Il est certain qu'elle est très gourmande, alors il faudrait que je lui amène systématiquement une friandise quand je vais la voir afin qu'elle finisse par être contente de me voir et qu'elle tremble de plaisir et non pas de peur       :lol2:

----------


## Kty94

Voici quelques photos de Tristan.
Bon c'est sûr que là il n'est pas à son avantage car :

- ses yeux coulent toujours un peu,
- il n'aime pas trop le flash,
- enfin ce n'est pas facile de le tenir d'une main et de viser de l'autre

On va faire sorte de faire mieux (tous les 2) la prochaine fois    ::  
 [img][/img][img][/img][img][/img][img][/img][img][/img]

Mais tout cela ne retire rien à sa gentilesse   :amour3:

----------


## mariloujuju

:Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:  excellent les files!!
vous etes ttes extras!!
et sur les forums ou je diffuse on me remercie de mettre des news,mais je dis tjrs que c grace a vous.
alors bravo!

----------


## chamonik

Toscane ne fait pas beaucoup de progrès et j'avoue être assez pessimiste sur l'évolution de sa socialisation !

Elle a toujours un mouvement de recul quand elle me voit, je ne peux pas l'approcher à moins de 50 cm et elle commence à cligner des yeux quand je lui parle doucement et longuement !
Elle ne semble pas vouloir utiliser les différentes corbeilles douillettes qui sont à sa disposition et préfère rester perchée sur des points inconfortables mais stratégiques en ce qui concerne la vue sur le jardin ou la possibilité de se cacher !
Avec mes chats en revanche il n'y a aucun problème, ils s'ignorent mutuellement !
Une sauvage dans toute sa splendeur sans doute, mais j'espère me tromper !!!

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## fleflouner

Bonsoir ,

je ne pense vraiment pas que cela soit le cas , mais j'aimerais être vraiment sûr !
Es-ce que Tristant correspond à ce chat : 








Merci encore !

----------


## Kty94

J'ai à la maison des chats dits "sauvages" lorsqu'ils sont arrivés. Pour certains, comme ils avaient trouvé des cachettes , je suis restée des semaines sans les voir. Ils sortaient la nuit uniquement pour être sûrs de ne rencontrer personne. Maintenant il n'y a plus aucun problème. Pour les plus courageux il a fallu quelques mois. j'ai encore une minette sur ses gardes. Elle se laisse caresser mais impossible de la porter , elle panique de suite. Pour Toscane ça ne fait que 15 jours : c'est encore tout nouveau pour elle. Quand elle était dans la trappe, j'ai pu la caresser et elle n'a rien dit.
Elle va devenir gentille    ::

----------


## mariloujuju

pour ma part et en comparant les photos,je ne pense pas:tristant n'a pas l'air d'avoir les oreilles "coupées",et les taches sur le front de tristant sont assez similaire et presque symetrique,tandis que celui là,en a une bien plus en arriere.
mais il n'y a que chamonik qui l'a chez elle qui pourra te dire mieux que moi.
c un chat perdu?

----------


## fleflouner

Oui , s'est Flocon , 6 ans cette année , sa fait 2 ans qu'il n'est plus revenu d'une ballade matinal , il porter un collier jaune fluo . 
Je sais que sa fait déjà longtemps , mais mon véto a retrouver son chat 2 ans plus tard , donc je garde espoir .

----------


## mariloujuju

dans quel coin s'est t il perdu?
tu as diffusé sur des forums specialisés pour les animaux perdus?

----------


## mariloujuju

reponds moi en MP,car on va encombrer le post sinon.merci

----------


## chamonik

> pour ma part et en comparant les photos,je ne pense pas:tristant n'a pas l'air d'avoir les oreilles "coupées",et les taches sur le front de tristant sont assez similaire et presque symetrique,tandis que celui là,en a une bien plus en arriere.
> mais il n'y a que *chamonik* qui l'a chez elle qui pourra te dire mieux que moi.
> c un chat perdu?


Malheureusement je n'ai pas non plus l'impression que Tristant soit le même chat car sa tache qui descend sous l'oreille gauche est beaucoup plus importante et celle de l'oreille droite commence au même niveau que l'autre !
Tristant n'est pas chez moi mais chez Kty94, il faudrait que ce soit être qui te confirme si elle pense que ça peut être lui ou pas !

Bonne chance tout de même !

----------


## chamonik

> Pour Toscane ça ne fait que 15 jours : c'est encore tout nouveau pour elle. Quand elle était dans la trappe, j'ai pu la caresser et elle n'a rien dit.
> 
> *Oui, Babul94 aussi avait pu la caresser jusqu'à ce que les choses se gâtent, quant à moi je n'ai pas essayé de la toucher depuis qu'elle est revenue de chez ma véto et qu'elle est installée sous ma véranda, ce qui est bon signe c'est qu'elle ne cherche pas forcément à se cacher et qu'elle cligne beaucoup des yeux quand je lui parle.
> Hier soir elle m'a semblé moins effrayée par moi que d'habitude mais tant qu'elle ne cherchera pas à se poser dans un endroit douillet et confortable, je considère qu'elle se comporte toujours comme un chat errant qui dort un peu n'importe où sans jamais se détendre vraiment et qui n'a pas encore compris qu'elle pouvait profiter un peu du confort qu'on lui offre. * 
> 
> Elle va devenir gentille;
> 
> *C'est gentil de vouloir me rassurer mais comme ma Dalya est toujours restée intouchable je ne peux pas m'empêcher de craindre la même chose avec Toscane !*

----------


## shany

Effectivement Toscane et Tess sont magnifiques, mais il y a à nouveau l'écaille qui est réapparue.

Chamonik, un chat peut être apprivoisé, j'en ai plusieurs chez moi qui était de vrai sauvage en arrivant et qui depuis sont devenus de vrai agneaux que je manipule à loisir, après chaque chat à son caractère, parfois il faut du temps pour que le chat nous accorde sa confiance.
Il n'y a pas de raison qu'avec Toscane cette confiance n'apparaisse pas; il faut juste qu'elle comprenne qu'elle ne risque plus rien et qu'elle a son chez elle maintenant ^^

Bon courage pour Toscane et aux miss sur le terrain car elles y vont tous les soirs et il fait vraiment froid en ce moment pour elles et les chats!

----------


## mariloujuju

l'ecaille qui s'etait faite taper?

----------


## shany

oui elle a priori

----------


## mariloujuju

et bvous savez comment elle va?
vous allez avec kty et babul là bas?

----------


## shany

je n'y suis allée que 2 fois, et il s'est trouvé qu'à ce moment là la jolie écaille à montré son nez mais je ne l'ai pas vu c'est les filles sur place qui l'ont vu. Babul ou Kty vous en diront plus que moi.

----------


## chamonik

> Effectivement Toscane et Tess sont magnifiques, mais il y a à nouveau l'écaille qui est réapparue.
> 
> Chamonik, un chat peut être apprivoisé, j'en ai plusieurs chez moi qui était de vrai sauvage en arrivant et qui depuis sont devenus de vrai agneaux que je manipule à loisir, après chaque chat à son caractère, parfois il faut du temps pour que le chat nous accorde sa confiance.
> Il n'y a pas de raison qu'avec Toscane cette confiance n'apparaisse pas; il faut juste qu'elle comprenne qu'elle ne risque plus rien et qu'elle a son chez elle maintenant ^^
> 
> Bon courage pour Toscane et aux miss sur le terrain car elles y vont tous les soirs et il fait vraiment froid en ce moment pour elles et les chats!


Oui, les nourrisseuses ont beaucoup de courage avec ce temps déplorable qui perdure tant !

Toscane est un curieux mélange, elle est très craintive mais aussi très curieuse et hier soir elle est partie se cacher en m'entendant arriver mais en repartant je l'ai entendue miauler plaintivement comme si elle désirait que je m'occupe d'elle !
Il me semble que c'est un bon signe qu'elle miaule pour attirer l'attention car je n'ai jamais entendu miauler Dalya ma sauvage et il me semble que les chats sauvages sont assez silencieux dans l'ensemble, non ?

En ce qui concerne l'écaille qui avait été frappée et qui est réapparue, babul94 m'a dit qu'elle avait perdu sa sociabilité à la suite de cette maltraitance et que seule la dame qui s'occupait régulièrement d'elle arrive à l'approcher maintenant, elle sera donc à resociabiliser mais il y a tout de même moins d'urgence pour elle que pour d'autres car elle est déjà stérilisée !

----------


## Rivka

Oui, j'ai appris aussi par Babul que l'écaille est revenue. Par contre, c'est Bouboule (la maman de Tom Sawyer) qui ne vient plus depuis une semaine    ::    On devait justement la trapper pour la stériliser.

Sinon, bonne nouvelle, Bambou, la petite chatonne noire en accueil chez moi, est partie hier en pré-adoption   ::

----------


## mariloujuju

genialllllllllllll pour bambou!!

l'ecaille n'est pas blessée alors?
bouboule...zut

----------


## Kty94

Quelques photos des minets :

La malade :

[img][/img]
[img][/img][img][/img][img][/img]

Séraphine ou Mme du Chat :

[img][/img][img][/img]

Copine ou Miss Camion : 





Notre voleuse de jambon - Arsène(tte) :

[img][/img][img][/img]

Junior :

[img][/img][img[img]

Copine ou Miss Camion :

[/img]

----------


## kabou94

> Quelques photos des minets :
> 
> La malade :
> 
> [img][/img]
> [img][/img][img][/img][img][/img]



"la malade" prend toujours son traitement. Vous voyez une amélioration ?
Bon courage à vous.

----------


## Kty94

Elle prend toujours son traitement.
Hier elle avait l'air un peu plus abattue. Elle ne voulait pas quitter l'endroit où elle dormait.
Par la suite, elle s'est quand même levée. Elle est même venue voir plus loin ce que l'on faisait.
On la trouve toujours au même endroit maintenant. Elle s'est creusé une place à même le sol sous un véhicule.
Nous lui avons installé hier, au même endroit, un plastique (pour isoler un peu) et une grosse couverture en espérant qu'elle veuille bien y aller).
Elle s'approche vraiment près par contre si on la touche : elle crache !

----------


## mariloujuju

[quote="Kty94"]Quelques photos des minets :

Séraphine ou Mme du Chat :

[img][/img][img][/img]

Copine ou Miss Camion : 



Notre voleuse de jambon - Arsène(tte) :

[img][/img][img][/img]


cc!
la malade,vous ne la trappez donc pas?c inutile ou vous attendez qu'elle aille mieux?

Seraphine,ou mme chat,  :lol2:  :c la meme sur les 2 photos?c a cause de la lumiere qu'elle parait si claire sur la 2eme?sa vrai couleur es plutot la 1 ou la 2?

Copine ou Miss camion,j'ose esperer que c parceque c l'endroit ou elle se refugie et non pas a cause de sa corpulence??  :lol2:  :kao1:   ::   ::   ::   :humour: 

des que j'ai mes reponses,je remets mes posts a jour,comme d'hab.
merci,bisous.
babul va mieux?
je vais lui envoyer 1 mail quand meme.

----------


## mariloujuju

ahh si,pardon,mais arsene(tte),c celle de gauche,mais alors qui est a droite d'elle sur l'autre photo?c pas la meme...

----------


## Kty94

Séraphine ou Mme du Chat est la même minette. En fait, nous l'appelons Séraphine car elle ressemble à un minet qui s'appelle Séraphin. Mme Du chat, c'est le nom que lui donne la dame qui leur donne à manger le matin.
Pour Copine ou Miss Camion, il s'agit de 2 minettes différentes qui se ressemblent beaucoup. Le nom de Copine vient du fait qu'elle est toujours avec Séraphine, c'est ça copine. Le nom de Miss Camion vient du fait que cette minette a élu domicile dans le camion.
Pour trapper la malade on attend déjà que Laurence aille mieux (elle est toujours "manchotte") et que la minette (on pense que c'est une fille) y mette un peu du sien car les précédentes tentatives n'ont rien donné.
La minette avec la tâche sur le nez n'a pas de surnom.

----------


## mariloujuju

:lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :fou:  :fou:  :fou:  :fou:  :fou:  MERCI!!!!!

----------


## gertrude

Le petit Tom Sawyer a rejoint sa nouvelle famille ce soir :  longue vie à mon petit-coeur  et ses adoptants   .

----------


## mariloujuju

:amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  trop bô tit namour!!!

----------


## melusine23

> Oui, j'ai appris aussi par Babul que l'écaille est revenue. Par contre, c'est Bouboule (la maman de Tom Sawyer) qui ne vient plus depuis une semaine      On devait justement la trapper pour la stériliser.
> 
> Sinon, bonne nouvelle, Bambou, la petite chatonne noire en accueil chez moi, est partie hier en pré-adoption


ça c'est top !    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chamonik

Babul94 est donc toujours manchotte ?
Je vais lui annoncer une nouvelle un peu encourageante pour lui mettre un peu de baume sur le coeur afin qu'elle sache qu'elle n'a pas risqué sa main pour rien !

Hier soir j'ai vu pour la première fois Toscane commencer à s'intéresser à mes mâles et essayer de faire la belle avec eux en poussant des petits miaulements plaintifs, je suis restée tout près d'elle en observant son manège et quand elle s'est retrouvée toute seule et que je suis retournée moi-même dans le salon je l'ai entendue qui continuait à miauler comme si elle m'appelait !
Ensuite j'ai passé ma soirée à faire des allers et venues pour aller la voir et lui parler à chaque fois que je l'entendais miauler, elle semble très réceptive à mes marques d'intérêt mais ne se rapproche pas de moi pour autant, cela dit je pense que cette attitude est très encourageante pour espérer qu'elle devienne sociable un jour car ma Dalya sauvage n'a jamais ainsi réclamé la moindre attention de ma part et je ne l'ai jamais entendue miauler !

Je pense que les chats vraiment sauvages sont muets avec l'humain, qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## mariloujuju

genial chamonik,c cool!!!
moi,mes chats sauvages de dehors,ne miaulent pas,sauf quand elles sont en chaleurs...

----------


## Kty94

Quelques nouvelles du site :
Après une absence d'une 10ène de jours, Bouboule est revenue    ::  
[img][/img]
On pensait vraiment ne plus la revoir !
La minette malade prend toujours son traitement et a l'air d'apprécier le coin aménagé avec plastique et couverture car en principe quand on la cherche, on la trouve là. J'arrive à lui toucher la tête. Elle crache mais même pas peur !
Arsène la goinfre fait avec nous le tour des gamelles pour manger le jambon et si ça ne va pas assez vite, elle râle.
On sait que sur place quelqu'un a la gentilesse de laisser l'accès de sa cave pour chats qui souhaitent s'abriter.
Il y a depuis quelques jours, un nouveau minet noir et blanc. On ne sait pas si c'est un chat errant ou si il a une famille.
Tristan, le minet qui avait été trappé il y a un peu plus de 3 semaines avec un gros coryza et une gingivite va bien. Il a revu le véto samedi. Il est maintenant tatoué, castré, primo vacciné et testé négatif. Du coup il a maintenant quartier libre. Pour l'instant, il préfère quand même la SDB. Dès que je le lâche dans une pièce, il y retourne. Mais bon comme tous il va prendre ses marques. Maintenant qu'il n'a plus les yeux rouges, je vais pouvoir le prendre à nouveau en photo.
Enfin, merci à Shany pour les boîtes    :Embarrassment: k:  .

----------


## mariloujuju

posts,mis a jour...ouffffffffffffffffff   ::

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, merci pour les nouvelles    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mariloujuju

khy,normalement sur le mail gmail,tu as du recevoir une proposition de FA a villejuif!
elle m'a contacté sur chats de mon coeur,et je lui ai dis de te joindre toi ou babul via cet email.
tu l'as eu?
elle se propose pas pour des chatons en plus,mais pour des chats plus agés!!!

----------


## shany

ca fait chaud au coeur de savoir que les chats reviennent^^, et pas de soucis pour les boîtes c'est avec plaisir   ::  

je ne peux faire qu'une quarantaine en cage chez moi si besoin, mais pas plus car relâcher le chat parmi les miens, après la quarantaine, est risqué en ce moment vu le virus qui traine .  :?

----------


## Kty94

> khy,normalement sur le mail gmail,tu as du recevoir une proposition de FA a villejuif!
> elle m'a contacté sur chats de mon coeur,et je lui ai dis de te joindre toi ou babul via cet email.
> tu l'as eu?
> elle se propose pas pour des chatons en plus,mais pour des chats plus agés!!!


Message vu. La personne est en congés quelques jours en décembre. Elle s'est proposée pour venir voir un soir sur le site. On te tient au courant    ::

----------


## mariloujuju

> ca fait chaud au coeur de savoir que les chats reviennent^^, et pas de soucis pour les boîtes c'est avec plaisir   
> 
> je ne peux faire qu'une quarantaine en cage chez moi si besoin, mais pas plus car relâcher le chat parmi les miens, après la quarantaine, est risqué en ce moment vu le virus qui traine .  :?


mais c bon a prendre ça!!!!
kty te repondra surement.merci


oui,kty,c bon,j'ai eu des news par lolo...merci,je suis contente,ça va surement vous aider.

----------


## kabou94

Bravo les filles pour le" trappage" du jour, mais je n'en dis pas plus... je vous laisse annoncer à tout le monde la bonne nouvelle.     :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 
vite, vite   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto: 
Je lui garde sa petite place pour dans 15 jours.
 :kao8:  :kao8:

----------


## mariloujuju

ben fallait rien dire...c pas drole...   ::  

je miserai sur bouboule,la tricolore ou la malde,plutot...  :hein:

----------


## Kty94

> ben fallait rien dire...c pas drole...   
> 
> je miserai sur bouboule,la tricolore ou la malde,plutot...  :hein:


Bravo, c'est la dernière. Ca y est la malade est enfin rentrée dans la trappe. Le saumon a eu raison d'elle     ::  
Hier le temps de l'installer dans une cage de convalo, elle n'était pas de super bonne humeur. Elle avait tendance à vouloir attaquer.
Pour l'instant elle est calmée (enfin on dit "elle" mais comme d'hab le véto va nous dire que c'est un mâle). J'ai pu mettre la main dans sa cage (et sans gants) pour changer ses gamelles.
Par contre, elle a super bon appétit.
Bon là elle est en train de faire connaissance avec la machine à laver    ::

----------


## kabou94

elle est en cage dans ta salle de bain,   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:  dès que possible.

----------


## mariloujuju

kty,tu veux faire concurrence a babul a pas mettre de gants?????????  :sontfous:  :sontfous:  :sontfous: 

oui,y'a de gde chance que c soit 1 male il parait...bien lourd et costaud...lol
je m'en doutais car je savais que c'etait 1 des priorités!!!

bravo les filles!!!  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## Vegane7

:Embarrassment: k:   ::   :amour:

----------


## babul94

Voici les photos :


















Alors, vous lui trouvez plutôt une tête de fille ou de mec ? Les paris sont ouverts !    ::  

Il ou elle est plus calme maintenant et Cathy peut changer les gamelles et nettoyer la litière sans se faire attaquer. 
Elle continue à manger, à boire, à prendre ses médocs et à aller dans son bac. Ses yeux coulent encore et elle bave, mais pas en permanence (en gros un jour sur deux !).
Le RV véto est pris pour mercredi matin, il faudra à priori l'anesthésier pour l'ausculter.

----------


## kabou94

Qu'elle apparente sérénité pour un chat "du dehors", étendu paisiblement sur son cousin les yeux mi clos pendant la séance photo.  :chatnon: 
Enfin du repos bien au chaud, son petit repas rien qu'à soi, dans son état ce n'est pas du luxe.
Vous profitez de l'anesthésie chez le véto mercredi pour stérilisation ou il (elle) est trop faible ? 
Encore bravo, c'est super de l'avoir eu  :banane:  :banane:

----------


## Kty94

Alors à priori il/elle n'aime pas le pourpre. Hier matin le plaid était dans le bac à litière. Comme il était très épais, j'en mets un plus fin (ds les mêmes tons) en me disant qu'elle (la malade) avait trop chaud. Hier soir, le plaid à nouveau dans la litière. 3ème plaid et le temps de revenir de Villejuif : encore dans la litière. J'ai opté pour le coussin et ça à l'air de lui convenir car elle dort dessus.
Pour le véto, en fonction de son état, si pas trop affaibli et si c'est un mâle l'opération est possible par contre si sa santé n'est pas top et que c'est une minette, il faudra attendre.
Idem pour la vaccination, elle aura droit à un autre voyage....
Comme en principe elle va être endormie, on va en profiter pour la faire examiner, la tester et lui nettoyer les yeux ce qui ne sera pas du luxe. Je vais de ce pas préparer ma petite liste de choses à voir pour le véto  ::

----------


## mariloujuju

bravo!!!
moi,je pencherai pour un beau matou!
par contre,oui,sale etat quand meme...  :hein: 
je crois que les vetos preferent soigner avant de vacciner tout du moins et parfois avant de steriliser aussi.
tiens nous au courant.
pour le prenom:TEARS(larmes)...

----------


## chamonik

> bravo!!!
> moi,je pencherai pour un beau matou!
> par contre,oui,sale etat quand meme...  :hein: 
> je crois que les vetos preferent soigner avant de vacciner tout du moins et parfois avant de steriliser aussi.
> tiens nous au courant.
> pour le prenom:TEARS(larmes)...


Moi aussi j'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est un mâle mais j'ai déjà eu une minette qui avait une grosse tête de mâle !

En ce qui concerne les vaccins il y a malheureusement beaucoup de vétos qui vaccinent à tour de bras sans même s'inquiéter de l'état de santé du chat (ex: les vétos de fourrière qui primo-vaccinent tous les sortants quel que soit leur état) ce qui peut bien évidemment déclencher des catastrophes comme on peut l'imaginer, mais ce n'est certainement pas le cas des vétos d'associations qui doivent être rapidement repérés s'ils sont mauvais !

Ma Toscane est amoureuse de mon Galopin (noir et blanc), il faut la voir se précipiter vers lui dès qu'elle le voit pour se frotter partout en frétillant de la queue et se rouler à ses pattes, elle commence aussi à vouloir jouer toute seule ou avec lui ce qui est très bon signe et va m'aider pour sa socialisation car elle en oublie presque ses craintes vis-à-vis de moi quand elle fait ainsi sa belle !
Elle ne veut toujours pas quitter sa véranda ce qui commence à m'ennuyer car la nuit la température y devient glaciale et je ne peux pas continuer à essayer de la chauffer vainement ainsi, l'étape suivante est donc d'y retirer toute nourriture pour l'obliger à rentrer dans la maison, ce qu'elle a envie de faire par moments pour suivre Galopin tout en se retenant, j'espère que la faim finira bien par lui faire perdre toute retenue !

----------


## kabou94

:hein:   je trouve qu'on dirait une fillette. 
Réponse au "quizz" demain...

----------


## Kty94

Je pense que le véto va encore rigoler.
Déjà pour Tristan on pensait que c'était une fille...

----------


## mariloujuju

contente pour toscane!!
et oui,le veto doit bien se marrer...lol

----------


## Kty94

Alors comme de bien entendu, "la malade" est un mâle.
Le minet est déjà castré et identifié sous assoc. Le véto a contacté la personne et on attend le retour.
C'est donc un mâle de 9 ans qui s'appelle Teddy (bon pour l'instant, je ne suis pas sûre qu'il le sache !).
Il pèse 4.2 kgs.
Il a un gros coryza (pour une surprise,c 'est une surprise !), donc le bruit que l'on entend parfois lorsqu'il respire est à priori normal vu son état. Il va falloir attendre qu'il soit un peu mieux pour savoir si il n'a pas de séquelles pulmonaires.
Il a également une gingivite et des ulcères sur la langue et le palais (c'est pour cela qu'il bave et qu'il tire la langue).
Il lui manque quelques dents !
Il avait juste 1 tique    ::  
Il est testé négatif FIV et FELV    ::  
Il a eu le droit à 2 piqûres (vetocortyl et convénia).
Il est vermifugé et déparasité.
Pour l'instant on attend pour la vaccination.
Bon d'après le véto, il n'a pas un caractère facile.
Voici les quelques news en attendant d'en avoir de l'assoc.

----------


## kabou94

Encore un "mec", on se demande comment il y a encore des chatons qui naissent vu qu'il n'y a que des mâles   :lol2: 
Merci pour les nouvelles, on attend le suite.

----------


## mariloujuju

> Alors comme de bien entendu, "la malade" est un mâle.
> Le minet est déjà castré et identifié sous assoc. Le véto a contacté la personne et on attend le retour.
> C'est donc un mâle de 9 ans qui s'appelle Teddy (bon pour l'instant, je ne suis pas sûre qu'il le sache !).
> Il pèse 4.2 kgs.
> Il a un gros coryza (pour une surprise,c 'est une surprise !), donc le bruit que l'on entend parfois lorsqu'il respire est à priori normal vu son état. Il va falloir attendre qu'il soit un peu mieux pour savoir si il n'a pas de séquelles pulmonaires.
> Il a également une gingivite et des ulcères sur la langue et le palais (c'est pour cela qu'il bave et qu'il tire la langue).
> Il lui manque quelques dents !
> Il avait juste 1 tique    
> Il est testé négatif FIV et FELV    
> ...


JE LE SAVAIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2: 
bravo le veto et bravo les filles!!   ::   ::   ::   ::  
on attend les news!
c qui l'asso(en MP si tu preferes)




> Encore un "mec", on se demande comment il y a encore des chatons qui naissent vu qu'il n'y a que des mâles   :lol2: 
> Merci pour les nouvelles, on attend le suite.


1 seule suffit,  :lol2:  ,a tour de role...  :ange2:

----------


## chamonik

> Envoyé par Kty94
> 
> Alors comme de bien entendu, "la malade" est un mâle.
> 
> 
> JE LE SAVAIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2: 
> bravo le veto et bravo les filles!!      
> on attend les news!
> c qui l'asso(en MP si tu preferes)
> ...



*Toscane est une récalcitrante, elle ne veut pas rentrer dans la maison même quand je retire la nourriture de la véranda, que faire ?*

----------


## mariloujuju

casse la veranda!!!  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  ok,  :jesors:   ::

----------


## kabou94

Bonjour Kty,
Comment va Teddy, toujours sage et suit bien son traitement.
Des nouvelles de l'asso qui l'a fait tatouer ?

----------


## Gimli

Teddy a été testé pour les reins ? Gingivite et ulcères buccaux peuvent être des symptômes de l'insuffisance rénale fréquente chez les chats errants à partir d'un certain âge...

----------


## babul94

Teddy va mieux, ça lui fait du bien de se reposer au chaud et au sec . 
Il a toujours très bon appétit malgré les douleurs qu'il doit avoir vu l'état de sa bouche. Mais c'est un battant ce p'tit père, et heureusement pour lui car il n'aurait sans ça pas survécu dehors par ce froid, dans l'état où il était. 
Il nous a d'ailleurs fait très peur plusieurs fois, surtout au moment où les chats du site étaient dans 10/15 cm de neige.

Pour le moment il n'a plus de traitement à avaler, car il a eu des injections d'antibiotiques et de corticoïdes à effet retard.
Niveau comportement, il se calme, ne crache plus, par contre il envoie toujours valser son dodo dans son bac à litière.

Cathy a eu au tel une personne de l'asso qui a fait tatouer Teddy. Cette dame ne comprend pas pourquoi Teddy était dehors, selon ses souvenirs il lui semble que Teddy avait été adopté il y a plusieurs années. Elle voit avec la présidente de l'asso, elles vont chercher dans leurs archives car l'identification de Teddy remonte à 2002 ou 2003, donc elles veulent retrouver son dossier pour être sûres. Elles vont peut-être venir voir Teddy chez Cathy, on attend plus de news.

Le véto n'a pas fait d'analyse de sang pour l'instant, on va laisser Teddy se requinquer un peu avant. Quand il était encore dehors, il a eu plus de 3 semaines d'antibios ainsi que qq jours d'AINS, ce qui pourrait modifier artificiellement ses paramètres biochimiques, donc les résultats seraient de toute façon à prendre avec des pincettes.
Il n'a pas de signes d'IRC avérés en tout cas (il a très bon appétit, ne vomit pas), et vu les autres symptômes (coryza, symptômes pulmonaires), la gingivite et les ulcères buccaux sont probablement dus à un calicivirus. 


Au sujet de Toscane, avec un peu de patience elle finira par rentrer je pense. Peut-être en essayant de mettre la nourriture tout près de la porte de la véranda au début, et en l'éloignant petit à petit, jusqu'à ce qu'elle se sente en confiance à l'intérieur. Ou encore en l'attirant par le jeu, à l'aide d'une canne à pêche ou d'un long ruban. 


Et effectivement, il y a des femelles sur le site, pour certaines d'entre elles on en est sûres, pour d'autres on a un doute.
Une femelle semble gestante d'ailleurs, ses flancs sont en train de gonfler... et Bouboule (la mère de Tom Sawyer) pourrait elle aussi être gestante, elle a été 2 fois en chaleur (!!), une première fois mi-octobre et la seconde mi-novembre. 

Pour ces minettes, il va falloir agir rapidement. Il faut à tout prix éviter que de nouvelles portées naissent sur le site. Pour l'instant, les mécontents se sont un peu calmés, voyant que l'on trappe les chats petit à petit (mais pas forcément assez vite à leur goût), de nouvelles naissances risqueraient de tout compromettre.
Autre paramètre qui nous inquiète : la maison des anciens protecteurs est maintenant en vente, donc il faut espérer que les gens qui l'achèteront ne détesteront pas les chats. Quand on verra des gens s'installer, on tentera de dialoguer avec eux pour "tâter le terrain".

----------


## mariloujuju

la je vais au lit,j'ecrirai plus demain,mais un gd merci a vous les nanas!!!
et oui,dialogue dialogue,et si ça marche pas,ben...   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an: 
bisous

----------


## babul94

La pancarte "à vendre" a disparu, donc on s'attend à voir arriver de nouveaux occupants bientôt. 
On va tenter le dialogue, les arguments, en croisant les doigts pour qu'ils soient réceptifs, si ce n'est pas le cas il nous faudrait l'appui d'une asso pour plus de légitimité et de crédibilité.

Voici quelques photos de Teddy, qui a déjà meilleure mine :








Et en bonus quelques photos de Tess qui grandit bien, c'est une friponne qui adore jouer avec l'eau.








Et une minette du site dans la neige

----------


## mariloujuju

absente jusqu'au 25!
diffusion difficile jusqu'a mon retour.
magnifiques photo,et dites moi si vous voulez qu'on recherche une asso pour vous couvrir!
bisous

----------


## chamonik

> Et en bonus quelques photos de Tess qui grandit bien, c'est une friponne qui adore jouer avec l'eau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et une minette du site dans la neige


Teddy a effectivement bien meilleure mine !

Cette minette dans la neige est celle qui est gestante ?

Tess ressemble finalement beaucoup à sa maman Toscane, en un peu plus rouquine tout de même !

Pour Toscane j'ai déjà mis la nourriture dans le salon, près de la porte fenêtre, elle n'y est rentrée qu'en voulant suivre Galopin mais a fait demi-tour dès qu'elle m'a vue !
J'ai fait cette manip. à plusieurs reprises et elle peut rester toute une journée sans manger tant que je suis là car elle me surveille beaucoup mine de rien et miaule quand je nettoie sa litière, ça veut dire quoi d'ailleurs ?
Elle est vraiment amoureuse de Galopin, il n'y a d'ailleurs que lui qui la fasse bouger un peu, sinon elle peut dormir toute la journée sans problème et même lui n'arrive pas à lui faire comprendre qu'elle a intérêt à le suivre si elle veut manger !
Drôle de chatte sauvage qui ne cherche même pas à sortir d'où elle est !

 :lol2:

----------


## Kty94

En théorie, ce n'est pas la minette dans la neige (que nous appelons Circé) qui attendait des bébés mais là il y a de gros doutes (pour elle aussi)... Réponse dans les jours qui suivent....

----------


## chamonik

Je ne me lasse pas d'admirer les photos de Tess, mais pourquoi a-t-elle toujours les yeux fermés ?
Rassurez-moi, elle a encore ses 2 yeux ??? 
 :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2: 

En ce qui concerne les femelles gestantes je ne peux malheureusement pas me proposer pour les prendre en FA, en revanche je peux financer plusieurs stérilisations si nécessaire, ne pas hésiter à me le demander.

----------


## Kty94

Si Tess a les yeux fermés ce doit être à cause du flash je présume où alors elle n'aime pas les photos et elle fait tout pour les gâcher    ::

----------


## kabou94

> Cathy a eu au tel une personne de l'asso qui a fait tatouer Teddy. Cette dame ne comprend pas pourquoi Teddy était dehors, selon ses souvenirs il lui semble que Teddy avait été adopté il y a plusieurs années. Elle voit avec la présidente de l'asso, elles vont chercher dans leurs archives car l'identification de Teddy remonte à 2002 ou 2003, donc elles veulent retrouver son dossier pour être sûres. Elles vont peut-être venir voir Teddy chez Cathy, on attend plus de news.


des nouvelles pour Tedy ?
Comment il va le petit bouchon ?

----------


## mariloujuju

mes chats aussi ferment les yeux a cause du flash!!!lol
bon,connexion nulle en ce moment,sius pas chez moi,donc obligee dattendre lundi prochain pour mettre a jour mes posts,desolee!!!
et tess...on la boufferait...elle est belle la tartouillette!!!   ::

----------


## Kty94

Teddy va bien. Ses yeux ne coulent plus. Bien sûr on voit encore les marques de son coryza.
Pour l'instant pas de nouvelles de l'asso  ::

----------


## chamonik

> et tess...on la boufferait...elle est belle la tartouillette!!!


Ah oui alors, quel amour !!!
Elle n'a pas encore rejoint son adoptante ?

----------


## Kty94

Après les vacances car lorsque Eliott est reparti elle n'avait pas eu son rappel.
Par contre, ce matin j'ai récupéré son frère pour les fêtes. Ils vont pouvoir refaire connaissance    ::

----------


## lorca

HS: mes mp reste sans réponses , ont demande l'avis de babul sur post de stevie !!

----------


## kabou94

MP à @Kty94 et @Babul94

----------


## mariloujuju

lien du post de stevie,svp?
je vais lui envoyé un mail,pas bcp le temps de venir sur rescue.

----------


## kabou94

> lien du post de stevie,svp?
> je vais lui envoyé un mail,pas bcp le temps de venir sur rescue.


http://rescue.forumactif.com/t269235-st ... adopter-94

----------


## mariloujuju

merci,je le fs de suite.

----------


## shany

ah ben le petit père revient de loin... heureusement que vous avez pu l'attraper les filles car ce chat revient de loin.

J'espère que l'association sous laquelle il est identifié va retrouver ce qui s'est passé pour lui car vous auriez un semblant de réponse^^

----------


## chamonik

Toscane commence à faire de courtes incursions dans la maison quand elle veut suivre son amoureux Galopin alors ce matin avant de partir j'ai refermé la porte-fenêtre de la véranda pour l'obliger à rester dans la maison, que vais-je retrouver ce soir ???

J'ai remarqué qu'elle m'observait beaucoup où que j'aille, est-ce bon signe ?

----------


## chamonik

Suite :

Donc hier soir miss Toscane qui n'avait pas pu accéder à "sa" véranda semblait m'attendre bien sagement dans la cuisine avec ses copains comme si elle désirait que je m'occupe d'elle, je ne lui ai pas rouvert la véranda puisque le but est d'arrêter de devoir chauffer cette pièce qui est inchauffable surtout la nuit où elle est glaciale !

Toscane va et vient, est toujours très proche de moi et m'observe, elle continue à suivre son amoureux surtout à la cave mais je ne pense pas qu'elle ait déjà utilisé la chatière pour le suivre dehors ce qui ne saurait sûrement pas tarder.
Elle a fait aussi comme les copains, monter sur l'évier pour y boire ou chasser les mouches.

C'est une grande chance qu'elle se soit particulièrement attachée à Galopin qui est le plus démonstratif de mes chats ainsi elle sera forcément influencée par son attitude envers moi, du moins je l'espère !

----------


## Kty94

Ca y est, elle a peut-être du son déclic et après tout, la maison ce n'est pas si mal que ça !   ::

----------


## babul94

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles de Toscane, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'elle progresse. 
Curieuse et gourmande comme elle est, et avec l'aide de Galopin, je suis sûre qu'elle va finir par se rapprocher. C'est une bonne chose qu'elle se soit fait un copain aussi, peut-être que Galopin ressemble à un des chats du site (une petite photo ?)

----------


## babul94

Voici quelques photos des aménagements faits dans et sous le camion abandonné, pour aider les chats à supporter un peu mieux cet hiver rigoureux et pour protéger la nourriture et l'eau du gel.
à part ces quelques abris précaires (malheureusement, c'est tout ce que le terrain nous permet de faire), les chats ont accès à la remise de la dame du jardin central, c'est une sorte d'auvent en bois, quelques-uns se cachent parmis les affaires stockées là. D'autres vont encore dans le jardin des anciens protecteurs, ou sous des buissons...bref, rien de vraiment chaud et sec.

----------


## babul94

Tristan, le jeune mâle trappé début novembre sur le site, a reçu ses rappels de vaccins lundi, il est également stérilisé, tatoué (HNN 892), testé négatif FIV/FeLV et déparasité.
Il est donc prêt à rejoindre une famille adoptante. 
Il lui faudrait des adoptants calmes et patients, qui prennent le temps de finir de le mettre en confiance et qui aient de préférence un ou plusieurs autres chats.
Nous cherchons également pour lui une FA jusqu'à son adoption.

Tristan est un gentil jeune chat né en mars 2010.  
Il s'entend bien avec les autres chats et est très joueur. 
Il est encore un peu craintif mais se laisse prendre dans les bras et caresser. 
Il n'a jamais tenté de mordre ou de griffer (même chez le véto) et a accepté les soins sans broncher dès sa capture. Et pourtant, la pommade ophtalmique n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus agréable ! 

Tristan n'aime pas trop l'APN, surtout le flash, mais il a quand-même accepté une petite scéance-photos pour montrer sa jolie frimousse !













N'hésitez pas à craquer pour ce beau loulou !

----------


## babul94

D'autres nouvelles en vrac !

Nous n'avons pas de nouvelles de l'association sous laquelle Teddy est identifié, nous allons la relancer.

Il y a eu il y a une dizaine de jours une "épidémie" de minettes en chaleurs, malgré la neige et le froid, elles ne sont pas en retard !!
ça a aussi donné lieu à pas mal de bagarres de mâles, on entendait les chats crier le soir en venant faire le ravitaillement.
Un gros mâle tabby et blanc a une oreille cassée depuis. 
Depuis peu, nous avons également remarqué la présence d'un chat sans queue sur le site !  :shock: 
Il ressemble pas mal à d'autres chats du site, donc nous ne savons pas si c'est un chat déjà vu auparavant et qui a perdu sa queue pour on ne sait quelle raison, ou si c'est un nouveau. Le voici :


Plusieurs minettes sont probablement gestantes car elle étaient clairement en chaleurs, et pour les autres, même si on ne les a pas vues à l'oeuvre, il y a de fortes de chances qu'elles soient dans le même cas. Une minette tabby et blanche qui semblait déjà gestante et qui était au RV tous les soirs au moment des gamelles ne se montre plus depuis quelques jours, nous craignons que ce soit déjà trop tard...

Nous avons un besoin crucial de FA en urgence, au moins pour les minettes, il faut absolument les stériliser. 
Nous cherchons de préférence des FA longue durée, qui puissent si besoin socialiser les minettes ou au moins évaluer leur comportement. 
ça, ce serait la solution idéale, mais par les temps qui courent nous nous doutons que les FA longue durée risquent d'être rares.
Donc à défaut, nous cherchons aussi des FA courte durée, pour convalescences post-stérilisation (1 semaine - 10 jours pour les femelles), car même si on stérilise-relâche, il faut bien que les minettes puissent effectuer leur convalescence quelque part.

Cette dernière solution s'imposera si nous n'avons pas d'autres solutions, afin de limiter les dégats, en évitant les portées et donc les chats supplémentaires sur le site, mais il faut savoir que si on relâche, ça risque de compromettre grandement l'avenir des chats et de ce sauvetage. 
Les chats du site sont en sursis, l'intervention d'une société de capture a été évitée de justesse en octobre, mais à la condition que la plupart des chats partent du site...si ça n'avance pas, je vous laisse deviner ce qui va se passer tôt ou tard !  :? 


Il y a au moins 6 minettes potentiellement gestantes, dont Arsenette qui sera trappée dans les jours qui viennent.
La voici :


Une autre minette qui était en chaleur, avec le mâle à l'oreille cassée :

Cette minette était également poursuivie par un des chatons d'une précédente portée (il a environ 7/8 mois maintenant)   :? 

Une autre minette potentiellement gestante :



ainsi que Circé (en photo dans la neige ci-dessus), Bouboule (en photo pages précédentes), et la minette tabby et blanche dont je n'ai pas de photo.

Des dossiers de demande d'aide pour des bons de stérilisation et de la nourriture ont été envoyés à plusieurs fondations, en espérant qu'au moins l'une d'elles aboutisse.

Nous ferons également un appel au dons ici dès que nous aurons récupéré toutes les factures des soins véto (il y en a pas mal, vu qu'on a tenté de trapper les chats malades en priorité).
De l'aide pour la nourriture serait la bienvenue également, les chats mangent environ 1.5 kg de croquettes (RC) et 6 ou 7 boîtes de 400g par jour +  qq petits extras de temps en temps (lait sans lactose, jambon, ...). Comme nous avons également pas mal d'autres chats à nourrir et à soigner Cathy et moi, sans aide nous risquons d'avoir du mal à faire face sur du long terme et en cas de pépin.

Nous avons pour l'instant reçu de l'aide de la part de :
- Gertrude, qui a tenu à prendre en charge les soins maladie de Tom Sawyer, en plus de sa nourriture, litière, etc
- Shany, qui a fait un don qui nous a permis d'acheter environ 80 boîtes soit 12 jours de nourriture humide
- Rivka, qui a pris en charge l'intégralité des soins maladie et mise en règle de Bambou + sa nourriture, litière, ...
- Chamonik qui s'est occupée de la mise en règle de Toscane directement
- les adoptants de Tess et Tom Sawyer, qui ont pris en charge les frais de mise en règle de leurs bouts de chou respectifs.
Un grand merci à vous pour votre aide   :merci:

----------


## chamonik

> Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles de Toscane, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'elle progresse. 
> Curieuse et gourmande comme elle est, et avec l'aide de Galopin, je suis sûre qu'elle va finir par se rapprocher. C'est une bonne chose qu'elle se soit fait un copain aussi, peut-être que Galopin ressemble à un des chats du site (une petite photo ?)


Je pense effectivement que Toscane va progresser rapidement maintenant qu'elle découvre la maison, hier je l'ai vue gratter le paillasson et chasser les mouches avec Galopin, j'ai aussi eu la surprise de la découvrir sur mon lit avec 3 autres chats quand je suis montée me coucher, je l'ai donc empêchée d'en sortir mais ce matin mon norvégien lui avait déjà ouvert la porte !
Cela dit elle m'évite toujours autant !

babul94, je t'ai envoyé quelques photos de Galopin par mail, tu peux les mettre ici si tu veux !

Les conditions de vie de tous ces chats font mal au coeur, heureusement qu'ils sont bien nourris ce qui leur permet d'être suffisamment gras pour lutter contre le froid !

Je peux faire un don pour payer des stérilisations comme je l'avais déjà proposé, je peux aussi faire FA le temps de leur convalescence si nécessaire puisqu'avec ma voisine véto nous nous partageons une grande cage de transport pour chien (120x80x95) qui est actuellement dans son jardin, mais je ne peux pas pour l'instant faire FA de longue durée pour les sociabiliser et ce serait vraiment dommage de les relâcher sans avoir tenté d'en faire quelque chose !
L'idéal pour moi serait d'en prendre afin de les faire stériliser directement par ma voisine que je paierai donc mais que quelqu'un d'autre puisse les récupérer après ces quelques jours de convalescence.

----------


## mariloujuju

bonsoir!
ne vous ai pas oublié,ne vous lache pas pour les diffs!
j'ai eu des problemes ++++ avec ma messagerie encore,marre,donc j'ai un max de choses a recuperer et a mettre sur mes posts!!
j'avoue,ce sera pour demain!

bien joué les filles,comme d'hab!!
cathy,babul,je vous envoie un mail reçu de J...

----------


## Rivka

Babul et Kty viennent de trapper Arsène.

Une fois sortie de la trappe et arrivée chez moi, elle a grimpé un peu partout, mais d'après Babul, elle était nettement moins paniquée que Toscane. Elle a fini par se recroqueviller dans un coin de ma salle de bain.

On va tout faire pour tenter de la socialiser et restera chez moi le temps nécessaire. Ensuite, elle sera à adopter.

J'espère que tout se passera pour le mieux.

La voici en photo

----------


## mariloujuju

arsene ou arsenette???
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rivka

> arsene ou arsenette???



Pour l'instant, j'en sais absolument rien. Arsenette, bof, bof. Arsène, c'est plutôt masculin, mais pourquoi pas ? A voir en fonction de son évolution.

Ce matin, elle est toujours aussi terrorisée, n'a pas mangé (ce qui est normal), ni fait pipi.

J'ai tenté de la toucher avec un plumeau. Elle n'est pas agressive, n'a même pas craché. Elle est juste partie se cacher dans un autre coin de la salle de bain.


Je la laisse donc se calmer en espérant que les effluves du feliw****** qui embaume la pièce l'y aide

----------


## mariloujuju

super!!!
rivka,c toi qui est ds mes contacts fb sous ce meme pseudo mais avec un nom en plus?

----------


## Rivka

Ah bon ? Peut-être ! Je t'envoie un MP  ::

----------


## mariloujuju

ok,bon,j'ai remis mes posts a jours,je vais mettre les liens ici,mais bon,je pense que les gens lisent et puis basta,a part chat de mon coeur.
donc je vais peut etre diffuser sur d'autres sites que de chats ou je viens de m'inscrire,mais je vais reprendre juste a partir de la demande de FA et d'aide sinon,j'en ai pour 10 jours  :lol2: 

avez vous un lien paypal les filles pour les dons en argent????
ce serait super d'en ouvrir un,c pas tres compliqué,pas trop long et en genral les gens preferent car c pratique et rapide!

sinon,moi,comme dis a babul,j'ai des coussins,1 couverture,de la mousse,des serviettes,des compresses(non steriles) des seringues dont la date est depassee,mais toujours enveloppees,mon homme risque d'en avoir marre car ça prend de la place,donc si vous etes interressees mais surtout que vous pouvez venir les chercher chez moi,car je peux plus conduire,c quand vous voulez!!bisous

----------


## mariloujuju

http://www.sauvetagesanimaux.com/t635-c ... merci#4865

http://detresse.forumactif.com/t249-cha ... merci#1241

http://www.atoutboutdpattes.net/t5519-c ... ibre#24531

http://larche-du-centre.forumactif.fr/t ... ants#35929

http://chatsdemoncoeur.forumactif.net/t ... erci#77597

----------


## mariloujuju

les filles,ces assos là,n'ont pas de forums,mais peut etre pourraient t elles vous venir en aide?
je vous mets les liens,vous les connaissez peut etre deja...

http://asso4a.free.fr/index.php  (Association Aide Aux Animaux En Détresse .131 rue de la Division Leclerc .91 160  Saulx-les-Chartreux)

http://vivelechat.free.fr/index.php?General  (Association "Vive le chat". Email : [email=vivelechat@free.fr:22y826p7]vivelechat@free.fr[/email:22y826p7]. Téléphone : 06 63 64 72 29)

----------


## mariloujuju

j'ai refais 2 posts en reprenant tout le contexte de la 1ere page,puis,les dernieres news a partir du 5 janvier.

http://cherchechat.conceptforum.net/t43 ... -ay#125660

http://pour-les-animaux.forumactif.com/ ... s-fa#33479

----------


## mariecaro

:merci:  à toi mariloujuju;bonne année aussi.....merci pour ton aide pour les minous....

----------


## Rivka

Quelques nouvelles d'Arsène qui a fait la grève de la faim pendant deux jours et qui s'est finalement décidée à manger du thon et du steak haché hier soir.
Aujourd'hui, elle vient tout juste d'être stérilisée par ma véto. Elle n'était pas gestante.
Comme les autres chats de ce site, elle a été testée négative au FIV-FELV.
D'après ma véto, c'est une petite minette saine qui n'a pas plus d'un an et demi.

Une petite vidéo où on peut voir qu'elle accepte de laisser toucher même si elle a un mouvement de recul. Par contre, pour l'avoir tenté ce matin, elle ne se laisse pas manipuler comme Tristan, ça la panique complètement
[flash=480,385:3hy25a2u]http://www.youtube.com/v/4xKaG84YsY4?fs=1&hl=fr_FR[/flash:3hy25a2u]

Donc, du travail de socialisation en perspective, mais rien d'insurmontable

----------


## Kty94

Sur le site, elle se laissait parfois carresser (moyennant du jambon    ::   ).
En fait, comme c'est une grosse gourmande c'était relativement facile.
C'est une minette espiègle qui venait voir ce que l'on faisait, qui n'hésitait pas à nous piquer du jambon si on ne surveillait pas (d'où Arsène), qui faisait la tournée des différents points de nourrissage (bon c'était intéressé bien sûr), qui cherchait à attraper des flocons de neige et qui se permettait de nous disputer si on allait pas assez vite à son goût....

----------


## chamonik

C'est une bonne nouvelle de savoir qu'elle n'était pas gestante, peut-être qu'il y en a encore peu qui le sont !

C'est vrai qu'elle l'air un peu terrorisée mais elle ne mord pas, elle     :lol2: 

Toscane a enfin suivi son Galopin jusqu'à l'extérieur de la maison depuis le week-end dernier, elle a donc repris goût à la liberté et ne monte pratiquement plus dans la cuisine puisqu'elle peut manger et dormir à la cave et même son amour pour Galopin ne l'incite pas suffisamment à me côtoyer si elle peut l'éviter, je crains donc que nos relations n'évoluent plus guère !

----------


## Rivka

> Sur le site, elle se laissait parfois carresser (moyennant du jambon     ).
> En fait, comme c'est une grosse gourmande c'était relativement facile.
> C'est une minette espiègle qui venait voir ce que l'on faisait, qui n'hésitait pas à nous piquer du jambon si on ne surveillait pas (d'où Arsène), qui faisait la tournée des différents points de nourrissage (bon c'était intéressé bien sûr), qui cherchait à attraper des flocons de neige et qui se permettait de nous disputer si on allait pas assez vite à son goût....


Gourmande, espiègle et sacrément futée. La demoiselle cherche par tous les moyens à s'enfuir. La nuit, elle gratte la porte de la salle de bain et elle s'est aperçue qu'il y avait une porte en carreau dans la baignoire (pour accéder aux tuyau). Elle a commencé par essayer de déboiter la porte. Heureusement que je m'en suis aperçue. Manquerait plus qu'elle réussisse à se faufiler à l'intérieur de la tuyauterie de la baignoire   :? 
Bon, du coup, j'ai tout barricadé.
Sinon, ça y est, elle mange de tout (patée, croquettes etc...) à condition que ce soit dans sa boite de transport.

Sinon j'ai une question pour les filles qui ont l'habitude de garder chez elle des chattes qui ne se laissent pas manipuler. Comment vous faites pour surveiller la cicatrice de la stérilisation pour voir si tout va bien ? A priori, Arsène ne devrait pas avoir de problèmes. J'ai une véto au top de la chirurgie, mais j'aimerais bien vérifier quand même    :hein2:

----------


## chamonik

> Sinon j'ai une question pour les filles qui ont l'habitude de garder chez elle des chattes qui ne se laissent pas manipuler. Comment vous faites pour surveiller la cicatrice de la stérilisation pour voir si tout va bien ? A priori, Arsène ne devrait pas avoir de problèmes. J'ai une véto au top de la chirurgie, mais j'aimerais bien vérifier quand même    :hein2:


A mon avis y'a pas de solutions, j'ai déjà fait opérer plusieurs chattes non sociables, ma véto met systématiquement des fils résorbables et travaille très bien aussi alors il n'y a jamais eu de problèmes à ma connaissance, on n'a pas le choix de toutes façons avec ces chats-là !

----------


## mariloujuju

fripouille,ça aurait ete bien aussi a ce que je vois!!!
la coquine.  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## babul94

La "bonne" surprise du soir, c'est que des travaux ont commencé sur le parking, on n'était pas au courant qu'ils étaient prévus.
La camionnette et le camion abandonnés sous lesquels nous avions installé les points nourriture et quelques dodos (il y a des photos page précédente) ont été enlevés.
Les minous du site n'ont donc plus d'abris en cas d'intempérie, et pour la nourriture on s'est rabattues vers les buissons.
Les chats, qui avaient bien pris leurs petites habitudes sous et dans le camion abandonné sont tout déboussolés, en particulier Miss Camion, qui logeait dans le camion depuis pas mal de temps. La pauvre erre comme une âme en peine à l'endroit où était le camion, elle ne comprend pas où est passée sa maison.   ::  
Un tiers du parking a été démoli aujourd'hui, il y a des machines un peu partout, et en journée pendant les travaux, les loulous doivent avoir une trouille bleue et ne même pas oser venir manger.
Des photos vont suivre...


Autre super nouvelle, Circé a déclaré depuis quelques jours une conjonctivite ou un coryza. Elle reçoit des antibios depuis samedi, mais aurait plus de chances de guérir au chaud.
Photos prises hier :





Sans FA, ou sans l'aide d'assos la situation est bloquée, SVP aidez ces pauvres chats !   ::  
Si quelques FA temporaires pouvaient au moins se proposer, pour des durées de 2 à 5 semaines, ça nous permettrait de mettre quelques loulous à l'abris.
Nous avons aussi bien-sûr besoin de FA longue durée.



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rivka

Eh bien, il ne manquait plus que ça    ::  

Elle a quel âge  à peu près la minette malade ? Elle fait partie du groupe de vieux ou des jeunes ?

----------


## babul94

Circé doit plutôt faire partie du groupe des jeunes, mais difficile de lui donner un âge précis. Elle semble avoir plus d'un an en tout cas, mais est assez vive et joueuse, donc à priori pas bien vieille quand-même.
D'après ce que certaines personnes de l'immeuble nous ont dit, les plus anciennes sont les minettes stérilisées, càd Séraphine, Copine, Miss Smoke, Miss Camion et Miss Ecaille.

----------


## pocco

Je n'ai pas tout suivi mais Circé est elle sociable ?

----------


## babul94

Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit sociable mais on peut toujours avoir des surprises, c'est difficile à prévoir tant que les chats vivent dehors.
Son comportement sur le site est à peu près similaire à celui d'Arsène, elle vient souvent au devant de nous pour nous accueillir au moment du ravitaillement, on peut l'approcher de très près, elle se roule souvent devant nous, joue un peu. On a déjà pu lui voler quelques caresses au moment des repas.
Elle aura donc peut-être le même comportement qu'Arsène en intérieur, c'est à dire flippée, mais pas méchante.
Pour donner une idée, il y a une vidéo d'Arsène ci-dessus, voire le post de Rivka du 11/01. (au moment de cette vidéo, ça ne faisait que 2-3 jours qu'Arsène avait été trappée).

Je rappelle que les coordonnées de contact ne sont plus celles indiquées au début du post.

Mail de contact : [email=chats.villejuif@gmail.com:1dyx30pw]chats.villejuif@gmail.com[/email:1dyx30pw]

----------


## babul94

Voici à quoi ressemblait le site ce soir :

Pour celles qui connaissent l'endroit, ça, c'est ce qui reste du parking de gauche. Le sol goudronné a été remplacé par des tas de gravats, et on distingue les pelleteuses et une cabane de chantier au fond.






Les ouvriers ont été sympas, ils ont laissé les gamelles qui étaient sous la camionnette, et les ont déplacées à un endroit encore épargé.





Le parking central, déjà bien attaqué.





Et ça, c'est ce qui reste après l'enlèvement du camion qui abritait un autre point nourriture et les dodos, au fond du parking de droite.
Les travaux n'y ont pas encore commencé, mais ce sera sans doute pour les jours à venir, et c'est l'endroit où beaucoup de chats avaient l'habitude d'aller se reposer.








 ::   ::   ::  * Vite, des acceuils pour ces minous sur lesquels le sort s'acharne*  ::   ::   ::  

Contact : [email=chats.villejuif@gmail.com:19igyscf]chats.villejuif@gmail.com[/email:19igyscf]

----------


## SarahC

Le topic fait 8 pages, et là on passe à un cran au dessus, Babul et Kty, vous ne voulez pas refaire un topic tt neuf, prenant en compte les nouveaux éléments?

----------


## kabou94

Des nouvelles de l'association à laquelle "appartient" Teddy ?
Et comment il va le petit bouchon ?

----------


## Kty94

L'association est composée de 2 personnes.
J'ai eu l'une d'elle la semaine dernière et je sais que la seconde a tenté de me joindre hier mais n'a pas laissé de message. J'attends de ses nouvelles.
En ce qui concerne Teddy, il n'a plus de traitement depuis une semaine. Pour l'instant ses yeux ne coulent plus. Il a parfois encore tendance à tirer la langue. Est-ce par habitude ?
Depuis ce WE, il est en liberté dans la SDB. Il navigue et squatte tous les dodos installés. Il faut savoir que c'est une pièce très prisée par les chats car l'après-midi c'est très ensoleillé (quand il fait beau) et ils peuvent bronzés. Du coup, les autres sont un peu moins contents.
Si il est dans le passage, il ne se pousse par pour autant. A priori, il n'a pas l'intention de m'attaquer    ::  
En tous les cas il n'a pas du tout le comportement d'un chat qui a peur.
Je ferai des photos ce WE à la lumière du jour car dès que j'utilise le flash, il ferme les yeux.

----------


## Rivka

Voici ce que les chats de ce site endurent depuis Lundi :

[flash=425,350:1supkkfg]http://www.youtube.com/v/lBItBP1NbFM[/flash:1supkkfg]


S'il vousp plait des familles d'accueil au plus vite    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mariloujuju

quelle M....!!!!!!!!!!!!  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:

----------


## Rivka

Des nouvelles de Miss Arsène qui enfin au bout de 15 jours accepte enfin de sortir de sa boite de transport, ... mais seulement parce que mes chats sont là 
Une petite vidéo : [flash=425,350:3lfz8seo]http://www.youtube.com/v/JIksaHHeeqM[/flash:3lfz8seo]
Va vraiment falloir compter sur eux pour la socialisation    ::

----------


## babul94

...Et ce soir, Arsène s'est détendue sous les caresses et a offert à Rivka ses premiers ronrons !   ::  





> Le topic fait 8 pages, et là on passe à un cran au dessus, Babul et Kty, vous ne voulez pas refaire un topic tt neuf, prenant en compte les nouveaux éléments?


Je vais essayer de refaire un topic tout neuf tout propre mais le temps manque, donc pour l'instant on va se contenter de donner les nouvelles sur celui-là, dsl.


Dimanche, trappage de Fanny, une des minettes qui était en chaleur vers noël et qui était effectivement gestante. Elle a été stérilisée et identifiée sous asso aujourd'hui et restera en convalescence 15 jours. 





Fanny ne manifeste aucune agressivité elle non plus, la vétérinaire l'a confirmé d'ailleurs. 
Si son comportement évolue bien pendant les 15 jours de convalescence, l'association est partante pour la socialiser en vue de la faire adopter au lieu qu'elle retourne sur le site. 
 ::   Mais pour ça il faudrait une FA !   ::

----------


## Rivka

Avec le retour des chaleurs  et l'arrivée de nouveaux chatons sur le site, les tueries de l'année passée risquent de se reproduire.

Face à cette effroyable perspective, j'ai demandé à Marie-Claude, présidente de l'Association Sauve, de nous aider dans la mesure de ses moyens.
Ne pouvant les accueillir dans son association qui compte déjà près d'une bonne centaine de chats, elle s'est proposée de faire stériliser, puis de relâcher les chats du site.

J'avais déjà personnellement recueilli Bambou (la petite noire de 6 mois) chez moi en FA, j'ai actuellement Arsène. Babul et Kty ont trappé dimanche dernier Fanny qui est pour 15 jours dans une FA  relais (qui recevra progressivement les chats du site devant être stérilisés).

Après avoir observé le comportement de ces chats qui sont craintifs certes, mais qui ne présentent aucune agressivité, Marie-Claude estime qu'avec un travail de socialisation, ces chats seraient adoptables d'ici quelques mois. 

Mais nous avons désespérément besoin de FA.

S'il vous plait, aidez-nous, Rescue est notre seule chance de trouver des FA expérimentées capables de prendre en charge ce type de chats 

Fanny attend, nous serons obligés de la relâcher dans 15 jours si nous n'avons trouvé personne

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## babul94

Fanny termine sa convalescence le 8 février, il lui faut une FA d'ici cette date.   ::   ::  
L'association Sauve se propose de la chapeauter, mais n'a aucune FA disponible.


Nouvelles tentatives de trappage ce we, mais les trappages sont très difficiles en ce moment. Il fait un froid polaire, et comme les chats n'ont plus d'abris sur le parking, ils se réfugient dans les jardins alentours et ne se montrent donc pas beaucoup.
La petite minette blanche avec taches noires qui est gestante (Aglaé) est tout de même venue tourner autour de la trappe mais est repartie sans y entrer.
Après plusieurs heures d'attente sans voir d'autres chats à part Séraphine et Miss Smoke (qui sont déjà stérilisées), le mâle tigré et blanc qui a une oreille cassée (Balthazar) s'est enfin montré et est entré dans la trappe donc je l'ai déclenchée.
J'ai vite regretté de n'avoir pas patienté un peu plus, car Balthazar n'était pas une urgence, c'est un mâle...Et 5 minutes après son trappage, Bouboule, qui est elle une urgence (femelle non stérilisée et de plus blessée) est arrivée sur le parking. Manque de pot, la trappe n'étant plus disponible, il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que Bouboule n'attende pas à nouveau un mois avant de remontrer son nez.

Voici Balthazar juste après son transfert en caisse de transport.



Après les premières observations, Balthazar n'est pas méchant du tout lui non plus, il est passé gentiment de la trappe à la caisse de transport et n'attaque pas, ne crache pas, se laisse un peu toucher. 



et le voici sur le site avec Fanny, au moment où celle-ci était en chaleur

----------


## babul94

Bouboule est donc blessée assez sérieusement. D'après un monsieur de l'immeuble croisé aujourd'hui, elle s'est fait tapper par une voiture il y a quelques semaines et personne ne l'a vue pendant un long moment puis elle est réapparue récemment. 
Une autre dame de l'immeuble nous avait dit la semaine dernière qu'elle boitait. Nous avons enfin vu Bouboule ce soir, et en fait elle est carrément sur 3 pattes, elle semble avoir le fémur ou la hanche cassé(e) vu la façon dont elle se tient.
Je vais tenter de la trapper au plus vite en espérant qu'elle se montre plus régulièrement.

*Bouboule aura sans doute besoin de soins de longue durée et aura donc elle aussi besoin d'une FA.*  ::

----------


## chatsauvage

La pauvre minette !!!!!!!!    ::

----------


## babul94

Malheureusement Bouboule ne s'est pas montrée depuis dimanche.
La pluie verglaçante n'incite pas les chats à se montrer de toutes façons, en un peu plus de 2h je n'ai vu que 5 minous ce soir.

Toujours aucune proposition de FA pour Fanny, Balthazar et les autres.

----------


## Kty94

Quelques photos de Teddy. Ses yeux ne coulent plus. Il tire toujours un peu la langue parfois mais ne bave plus    ::  
[img][/img]
[img][/img]

----------


## chatsauvage

Pas revu la minette qui boite?  :hein2:

----------


## Kty94

Pour l'instant pas de Bouboule (la minette sur 3 pattes).
On espère la voir et surtout la trapper ce WE (enfin si elle daigne se montrer).

----------


## chatsauvage

> Pour l'instant pas de Bouboule (la minette sur 3 pattes).
> On espère la voir et surtout la trapper ce WE (enfin si elle daigne se montrer).


Merci j'espère pour elle la pauvre   :hein2: 
Bonne "trappe"   ::

----------


## Rivka

Bonne nouvelle !
Babul a réussi à trapper Bouboule, la minette sur trois pattes.
Bouboule sera prise en charge par l'association Sauve. 
Véto dès demain matin pour elle.
Je vous tiens au courant !

----------


## titopastille

bonsoir,
C'est vraiment une très bonne nouvelle pour bouboule
Je trouve que les filles qui s'occupent des chats de Villejuif font un travail vraiment super
Je vous félicite pour votre dévouement 
Elles sollicitent très peu d'aide et pourtant cela leur coûtent du temps et surtout beaucoup d'argent
Je sais que cela coûtent vite cher car moi-même je m'occupe de nourrir une dizaine de chats tous les jours
Mais là non seulement elles les nourrissent mais elles doivent payer de leur poche les frais vétérinaire alors surtout si vous le pouvez n'hésitez à les aider;
bravo à toutes

----------


## babul94

> Bonne nouvelle !
> Babul a réussi à trapper Bouboule, la minette sur trois pattes.
> Bouboule sera prise en charge par l'association Sauve. 
> Véto dès demain matin pour elle.
> Je vous tiens au courant !


Merci Rivka, et merci à l'association Sauve pour son aide pour les minous du site.  :merci: 

Voici les photos de Bouboule, qu'on a renommée "Polly" (vu que son fiston s'appellait Tom Sawyer avant d'être adopté, on continue dans la famille Sawyer...d'où Polly, comme la tante Polly).   ::  







La voiture qui l'a blessée a dû la choquer latéralement, sa patte arrière gauche et son arrière train sont comme "enfoncés", sa queue aussi semble cassée. Elle ne pose plus du tout cette patte, ne la bouge pas non plus et se tient de façon tordue, sa patte semble un peu atrophiée.
On en saura plus demain après les radios, mais ça ne doit pas être beau à voir là-dedans ! Comme ça fait plusieurs semaines qu'elle est dans cet état, les fractures doivent s'être resoudées n'importe comment.  :? 
J'espère que la petite puce ne s'en sortira pas trop mal.

Je tentais de trapper Aglaé également, car pour elle aussi il y a urgence : elle était comme Fanny en chaleur vers Noël, elle est donc gestante d'environ 6 semaines, elle commence à avoir un gros bidon donc ça urge...
Malheureusement, elle a encore tourné autour de la trappe sans y entrer donc on va perséverer...

Prochaine urgence : la chatonne de Fanny était en chaleur hier, poursuivie par plusieurs mâles, donc il va falloir la trapper rapidement elle aussi.





> bonsoir,
> C'est vraiment une très bonne nouvelle pour bouboule
> Je trouve que les filles qui s'occupent des chats de Villejuif font un travail vraiment super
> Je vous félicite pour votre dévouement 
> Elles sollicitent très peu d'aide et pourtant cela leur coûtent du temps et surtout beaucoup d'argent
> Je sais que cela coûtent vite cher car moi-même je m'occupe de nourrir une dizaine de chats tous les jours
> Mais là non seulement elles les nourrissent mais elles doivent payer de leur poche les frais vétérinaire alors surtout si vous le pouvez n'hésitez à les aider;
> bravo à toutes



Merci pour ton soutien Titopastille, eh oui, toi tu comprends, on est dans le même bateau, hein !   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 
J'espère que tes protégés se portent bien, surtout le petit malade qui te donne du fil à retordre, ça fait un moment que je veux te passer un coup de fil, mais en ce moment, dur dur de trouver le temps. Les trappages prennent énormément de temps en ce moment, et pendant ce temps là difficile d'envoyer des mails ou de passer des coups de fil, donc j'accumule pas mal de retard dans le courrier etc...
D'ailleurs, je m'excuse auprès des personnes que je dois appeler ou mailer, mais là j'avoue ne plus parvenir à suivre le rythme !  :hein2: 

En fait si, on sollicite de l'aide, mais sans trop de succès. Les gens sont peut-être réticents à aider des indépendantes, n'ont peut-être pas confiance, puisque ce sont essentiellement des personnes qui nous connaissaient déjà qui nous ont aidées ou qui ont proposé de l'aide.
Il est vrai que la nourriture est à notre charge, comme l'ont été les soins maladie de plusieurs chats du site, et que le budget est assez lourd. En plus ce n'est pas le seul site dont nous nous occupons...
Par contre, c'est l'association Sauve qui a pris en charge les frais de stérilisation/tatouage de Fanny et Balthazar, et qui prend en charge également Bouboule/Polly pour qui les frais de soins risquent d'être conséquents. 
Et l'association assure également les convalescences/quarantaines des chats trappés, ce qui est une grande aide également, car c'est aussi très difficile de trouver des places en accueil pour des convalos, et que c'est vraiment dommage d'être bloqué à cause de ça.
Rivka, bénévole chez Sauve,  a également pris en charge Bambou et Arsène.

Alors si certaines personnes qui nous lisent sont réticentes à faire des dons à des indépendantes, mais souhaitent donner un coup de pouce pour ce sauvetage, ce serait sympa d'aider l'association. 
Les dons auprès de Sauve font l'objet de reçus fiscaux, vous pouvez contacter Rivka qui vous donnera tous les renseignements nécessaires.

ET nous avons toujours cruellement besoin de FA, aucune proposition en RP ! 
L'association Sauve veut bien chapeauter les chats, mais ne peut gérer de FA qu'en RP.

----------


## babul94

Des nouvelles de Polly (Bouboule) :

Suite à échographie et radios, son fémur s'avère être complètement broyé, et le plus embêtant c'est qu'elle a une énorme infection. 
Elle reste donc hospitalisée sous perf avec un lourd traitement antibio pour l'instant et on fera le point ds qq jours selon l'évolution.
Si l'infection diminue, les vétos envisagent de lui poser une plaque pour tenter de remettre les bouts d'os en place, ce qui lui permettrait peut-être de se resservir de sa patte.
Si l'infection persiste malgré les antibios, il faudra malheureusement l'amputer.

----------


## chamonik

Oh là là, la pauvre Polly, je n'ose pas imaginer les souffrances qu'elle a pu endurer depuis cet accident, ni comment elle aurait fini si on n'avait pas réussi à l'attraper !

Pourvu que les antibios suffisent et qu'on ne soit pas obligé d'amputer cette pauvre minette !

----------


## Kty94

Les prochaines urgences :

La fille de Fanny qui était en chaleur ce WE
[img][/img]

Les nouvelles de Fanny sont ici :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t314187-ur ... ight=fanny

Aglaé qui elle est gestante et bientôt à terme
[img][/img]
Aglaé est probablement la soeur de Tristan :


Enfin, 2 de nos mamys qui ont eu le droit de manger à même le plateau hier. Du coup, on a pu en profiter pour les caresser    ::  
La Smoke et Miss Camion

[img][/img]

----------


## Kty94

Et Tristan est ici :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t314188-tr ... ht=tristan

----------


## mariecaro

merci à vous tous pour vos super trappages.....merci pour tous les minous.
oui polly a bcp souffert et souffre surement encore.....esperons que les antibio servent à supprimer l'infection afin qu'elle puisse garder sa jambe.....merci de l'avoir trappée.pt etre faire un appel aux dons pour soins.....  :merci:   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:   ::   ::   pour les autres chats....

----------


## Aly54

Bonjour a tous et a toutes =)

je me suis inscrite aujourd'hui sur ce forum car j'ai entendu dire que vous aviez capturé Bouboule 
Voilà je suis actuellement en ecole d'ingénieur en agronomie a Nancy mais j'ai passé mon adolescence à Villejuif et j'ai donc vu Bouboule (ou plutot mon bébé naitre)
Ce chat représente beaucoup pour moi, je n'ai jamais pu avoir d'animaux de compagnie. 

Le fait de l'avoir connue bébé (comme la plupart des autres chats que vous capturez) mais aussi le fait  qu'elle était toujours là quand je l'appelais que ce soit par la fenetre ou meme sur le parking dans les moments où j'étais triste ou joyeuse et cela me rapproche vraiment d'elle.

Je l'ai toujours appelé Bouboule parce que quand elle était été petite elle était toute ronde comme une petite boule et avec ses poils d'hiver cela la rendait magnifique dans la neige.

A chaque fois que je rentre de Nancy pendant les vacances je la voyais et j'étais contente de la savoir toujours en vie.

Et là en allant sur votre forum et en voyant tout ce qui lui est arrivé je n'arrive plus a m'arreter de pleurer.
J'ai vraiment peur pour elle et cela me rend malheureuse qu'elle aille aussi si mal que ça, je ferais n'importe quoi pour la voir.

J'espère tellement qu'elle va aller mieux, elle compte tellement pour moi, vous ne pouvez meme pas vous imaginer a quel point.

Alors s'il vous plait donnez moi de ses nouvelles et envoyez moi des photos, elle me manque et j'ai vraiment peur pour elle.

J'espère de tout coeur que je pourrais lui rendre visite, j'ai vraiment envie et surtout besoin de la voir, je la considère toujours comme mon petit bébé et je me souviendrais toujours de ma Bouboule quoiqu'il lui arrive .

Prenez soin d'elle s'il vous plait et tenez moi au courant je vous en prie.

Merci d'avance.

Bonne continuation =)

une étudiante qui s'inquiète pour Bouboule =*(

----------


## chatsauvage

> Oh là là, la pauvre Polly, je n'ose pas imaginer les souffrances qu'elle a pu endurer depuis cet accident, ni comment elle aurait fini si on n'avait pas réussi à l'attraper !
> 
> Pourvu que les antibios suffisent et qu'on ne soit pas obligé d'amputer cette pauvre minette !


Grosses pensées pour Bouboule rebaptisée Polly !!!    ::   ::

----------


## Rivka

> Bonjour a tous et a toutes =)
> 
> je me suis inscrite aujourd'hui sur ce forum car j'ai entendu dire que vous aviez capturé Bouboule 3
> 
> Voilà je suis actuellement en ecole d'ingénieur en agronomie a Nancy mais j'ai passé mon adolescence à Villejuif et j'ai donc vu Bouboule (ou plutot mon bébé naitre)
> Ce chat représente beaucoup pour moi, je n'ai jamais pu avoir d'animaux de compagnie. 
> 
> Le fait de l'avoir connue bébé (comme la plupart des autres chats que vous capturez) mais aussi le fait  qu'elle était toujours là quand je l'appelais que ce soit par la fenetre ou meme sur le parking dans les moments où j'étais triste ou joyeuse et cela me rapproche vraiment d'elle.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir Aly,

tu confirmes bien que Bouboule est bien la minette en photos sur le post de Babul94 ?
Hier soir,  avec Babul, on avait un doute sur le prénom réel de Bouboule. Une personne de l'immeuble aurait dit  à Babul que la chatte qui portait le prénom de Bouboule était une autre, d'où son nouveau prénom Polly.

Enfin bref, son prénom importe peu , mais je souhaiterais savoir si tu reconnais bien la chatte en photo ? Si c'est bien Bouboule,  ça signifie qu'elle est née dans la cité. Pourrais-tu nous en dire un peu plus sur elle ? Son âge ? J'aimerais savoir aussi si tu arrivais à l'approcher et à la toucher ?

Je suis bénévole dans l'association qui a pris en charge Bouboule (Polly). Une fois guérie, Bouboule (Polly) ira rejoindre le groupe des chats de notre association.

Merci pour tes précisions

----------


## Kty94

Alors en fonction des personnes qui habitent dans la résidence le chat à deux noms différents.
La personne qui leur donne à manger le matin et qui les surveille à donner un surnom à tous les chats.
Lorsque nous avions discuté avec une autre personne tout au début de l'aventure, elle nous avait présenté la minette à la queue courte comme étant "Bouboule".
On sait que notre "Séraphine" se fait aussi appeler "Mme Duchat", "Junior" est aussi "Bamby", l'écaille est surnommée "Doudoune"....

----------


## chatsauvage

Des nouvelles de Bouboule??  :hein2:

----------


## Rivka

Pour l'instant, rien de neuf concernant Bouboule (Polly). Elle est à la clinique sous perfusion avec un traitement antibiotique très puissant pour réussir à combattre son infection. Il va falloir attendre quelques jours pour connaître les résultats de son traitement. Je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai du nouveau.
La seule chose positive dans ce qui se passe, c'est que les vétérinaires réussissent facilement à la manipuler. Elle se laisse faire. C'est vraiment appréciable, car c'est toujours ce qui pose problème avec les chats de terrain. Espérons seulement que ça continue.

----------


## Kty94

La période de convalescence se termine et nous ne souhaiterions pas avoir à relâcher Balthazar.
Nous aimerions lui donner une chance d'être adopté.

Aussi, nous recherchons une FA pour le sociabiliser quelques temps.
Ce minet n'est pas agressif, juste craintif mais se laisse toucher.


http://rescue.forumactif.com/t315444-re ... e-94-et-rp

 :merci:

----------


## mariloujuju

> bonsoir,
> C'est vraiment une très bonne nouvelle pour bouboule
> Je trouve que les filles qui s'occupent des chats de Villejuif font un travail vraiment super
> Je vous félicite pour votre dévouement 
> Elles sollicitent très peu d'aide et pourtant cela leur coûtent du temps et surtout beaucoup d'argent
> Je sais que cela coûtent vite cher car moi-même je m'occupe de nourrir une dizaine de chats tous les jours
> Mais là non seulement elles les nourrissent mais elles doivent payer de leur poche les frais vétérinaire alors surtout si vous le pouvez n'hésitez à les aider;
> bravo à toutes


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
IL FAUT LES AIDER EN DONS ET EN TROUVANT DES ASSOS ET DES FA!!!!
MOI JE DIFFUSE SUR 6 OU 8 POSTS,JE SAIS PLUS,MAIS LES GENS ADMIRENT,C TOUT...
N HESITEZ PAS A DIFFUSER VOUS AUSSI ET A AIDER CES FILLES QUI ONT UN MERITE FOU SVP!!!!MERCI POUR ELLES ET LES MATOUS.   :Embarrassment: k: 




> Des nouvelles de Polly (Bouboule) :
> 
> Suite à échographie et radios, son fémur s'avère être complètement broyé, et le plus embêtant c'est qu'elle a une énorme infection. 
> Elle reste donc hospitalisée sous perf avec un lourd traitement antibio pour l'instant et on fera le point ds qq jours selon l'évolution.
> Si l'infection diminue, les vétos envisagent de lui poser une plaque pour tenter de remettre les bouts d'os en place, ce qui lui permettrait peut-être de se resservir de sa patte.
> Si l'infection persiste malgré les antibios, il faudra malheureusement l'amputer.


AIE AIE AIE,que de mauvais souvenirs pour moi cela...si je peux me permettre,mais je ne suis pas veto,un de mes chats,tombé du 2eme etage sur du bitume,s'est fracturé les 2 pattes arrieres dont 1 fracture ouverte,operee avec broches externes etc...la 2eme patte,on lui a mit une plaque!il ne faut absolument pas que le chat bouge apres,ce qu'evidement on ne m'avait pas dit,et malgres le fait que j'ai amenagé mon appart pour qu'il y ait le moins de denivelé possible,la plaque a bougé,le genou est devenu bleu et redirection la clinique veto.il est decedé,parait il parcequ'il n'a pas supporté l'anesthesie...je n'y crois pas,il etait jeune et en pleine santé a part sa jambe!donc moi,je serai plus pour l'amputation,un chat vivant tres bien sur 3 pattes que de prendre ce risque qui m'angoisse+++
cela dit,ça peut tres bien se passer pour elle,mais alors,vraiment qu'elle ne bouge pas,meme la porter pour faire ses besoins!!!!




> Bonjour a tous et a toutes =)
> 
> je me suis inscrite aujourd'hui sur ce forum car j'ai entendu dire que vous aviez capturé Bouboule 
> Voilà je suis actuellement en ecole d'ingénieur en agronomie a Nancy mais j'ai passé mon adolescence à Villejuif et j'ai donc vu Bouboule (ou plutot mon bébé naitre)
> Ce chat représente beaucoup pour moi, je n'ai jamais pu avoir d'animaux de compagnie. 
> 
> Le fait de l'avoir connue bébé (comme la plupart des autres chats que vous capturez) mais aussi le fait  qu'elle était toujours là quand je l'appelais que ce soit par la fenetre ou meme sur le parking dans les moments où j'étais triste ou joyeuse et cela me rapproche vraiment d'elle.
> 
> Je l'ai toujours appelé Bouboule parce que quand elle était été petite elle était toute ronde comme une petite boule et avec ses poils d'hiver cela la rendait magnifique dans la neige.
> ...



bonsoir,sais tu que tu peux enormement les aider par tes reponses precises aux questions,et peut etre pourrais tu l'adopter ensuite si vraiment cette matoune t'est chere???


POSTS MIS A JOUR,lol...

----------


## mariloujuju

rivka,tu peux me mettre les coordonnées de l'asso pour les dons stp,et eventuellement un paypal si  tu as?

les filles si vous aviez une adresse ou on peut vous envoyer des cheques,avec l'ordre a mettre dessus svp?

y'a deja pas beaucoup d'aide,mais on ne sait jamais...

----------


## La Maison de Max

Pourriez vous me donner le prix d'une stérilisation SVP?
merci

Dominique

----------


## babul94

Des nouvelles de Polly/Bouboule :

Elle a été amputée hier, il n'y avait pas d'autres choix.
Les avis des différents vétérainaire consultés allaient tous dans le même sens : si elle avait gardé sa patte, elle n'aurait pas pu s'en reservir et en plus elle aurait souffert. Les dégats étaient trop importants, et elle a malheureusement gardé ces blessures non soignées trop longtemps.
Elle aura une meilleure qualité de vie ainsi, sur 3 pattes mais sans douleurs, et les chats s'adaptent bien à ce type de handicap.

----------


## babul94

> rivka,tu peux me mettre les coordonnées de l'asso pour les dons stp,et eventuellement un paypal si  tu as?
> 
> les filles si vous aviez une adresse ou on peut vous envoyer des cheques,avec l'ordre a mettre dessus svp?
> 
> y'a deja pas beaucoup d'aide,mais on ne sait jamais...



Merci pour ton soutien Mariloujuju  :merci: 


En ce qui concerne l'association Sauve, l'adresse de l'association n'est jamais mentionnée "en clair" sur les sites internet, car l'adresse postale de l'association est celle de la présidente, et qu'elle ne souhaite pas que son adresse soit lue par des gens mal intentionnés.
L'adresse est communiquée par MP aux personnes qui souhaitent faire un don.   ::  
Je ne sais pas si l'association a une adresse paypal, je vais me renseigner.

Pareil pour nous, on peut communiquer nos noms et adresses, ou noms et adresses de nos vétos en privé (MP, mail, tel...).
On va peut-être ouvrir une adresse paypal avec le mail de contact, mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas opérationnel.
Je t'enverrai ça par mail si tu veux pour que tu aies les coordonnées sous la main si tu as des propositions de ton côté.

----------


## babul94

> Pourriez vous me donner le prix d'une stérilisation SVP?
> merci
> 
> Dominique


Pour les tarifs, il y en a plusieurs car les stérilisations sont effectuées chez plusieurs vétos différents.

Je peux déjà vous donner les tarifs du mien, ce sont les mêmes que pour les assos avec lesquelles il travaille :
Castration + tatouage mâle : 45
Ovariectomie + tatouage femelle : 70
Ovario-hystérectomie + tatouage femelle : 80
Les tarifs des stérilisations seules (sans tatouage), sont à 15 de moins que les tarifs ci-dessus.

Chez le véto de Cathy, je crois que c'est à peu près les mêmes tarifs.

Par contre je ne connais pas les tarifs du véto de l'association Sauve, mais Rivka les connaitra peut-être.

----------


## La Maison de Max

Ok, merci,
 j'ai répondu en MP.

----------


## chamonik

> Envoyé par Aly54
> 
> Bonjour a tous et a toutes =)
> je me suis inscrite aujourd'hui sur ce forum car j'ai entendu dire que vous aviez capturé Bouboule J'espère tellement qu'elle va aller mieux, elle compte tellement pour moi, vous ne pouvez meme pas vous imaginer a quel point.
> Alors s'il vous plait donnez moi de ses nouvelles et envoyez moi des photos, elle me manque et j'ai vraiment peur pour elle.
> J'espère de tout coeur que je pourrais lui rendre visite, j'ai vraiment envie et surtout besoin de la voir, je la considère toujours comme mon petit bébé et je me souviendrais toujours de ma Bouboule quoiqu'il lui arrive .
> Prenez soin d'elle s'il vous plait et tenez moi au courant je vous en prie.
> une étudiante qui s'inquiète pour Bouboule =*(
> 
> ...


_J'ai pensé exactement la même chose mais pourquoi Aly54 ne se manifeste-t-elle plus si elle s'inquiète autant du sort de notre Polly / Bouboule ???

Quant à moi je me propose de faire au moins un don pour aider l'association qui l'a recueillie et faite opérer, merci de l'avoir sauvée car elle aurait fini par mourir dans d'atroces souffrances de ces blessures !

Merci de m'envoyer les coordonnées pour le don._

----------


## Aly54

oooh quelle sympathie entre nous toutes =)

j'ai répondu aux questions qu'on m'a posées par mp si vous voulez tellement le savoir!

Maintenant j'attends leurs réponses avec impatience car moi aussi j'ai posée des questions pour avoir de ses nouvelles (comme il n'y en a pas beaucoup depuis son amputation et d'ailleurs pas de photos non plus pour voir son état).

ET j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir rendre visite à ma Bouboule mais  malheureusement pour le moment  j'attends leurs réponses!

Ne vous inquiétez pas, le manque de communication se fait dans les deux sens ^^

et je me fais assez de souci pour ma Bouboule pour aller sur votre forum chaque jour pour avoir des nouvelles alors que je suis en période d'exams ...

Merci pour votre compréhension.

Bonne soirée à toute


PS: 
si j'ai bien tout compris je ne pourrais pas adopter Bouboule, car l'association ne permet uniquement que de la parrainer.

Alors ne me dite pas des choses de ce genre qui me blessent plus qu'autres chose, car j'aimerais vraiment être avec Bouboule et que malheureusement à part lui rendre visite à l'association je n'aurais aucun autre contact avec elle...

----------


## chamonik

Excusez-moi Aly57 si je vous ai blessée mais je ne pouvais pas deviner que toutes ces explications avaient été données par MP et je suis d'accord avec vous pour le manque d'informations dans les 2 sens sur le post en tous cas !

Nous qui oeuvrons pour sortir ces chats de là et qui suivons donc ce post de près aimerions bien avoir aussi ce genre d'informations et si vous attendiez des réponses vous aviez tout-à-fait le droit de le dire sur ce post et de ne pas vous contenter de le lire !

Je suis désolée de ce qui est arrivé à Bouboule et je suis très étonnée que l'association ne vous donne pas la possibilité d'adopter Bouboule si son état le permet par la suite, je suppose que cette éventualité sera certainement envisageable plus tard quand elle sera remise de son opération, beaucoup de chats qui sont récupérés malades ou accidentés par des associations sont mis à l'adoption quand leur état le permet alors il n'y a pas de raison pour que ça ne se passe pas ainsi quand elle sera bien retapée !

Je vous souhaite à toutes les deux de vous retrouver un jour et de vivre ensemble si c'est votre désir, bon courage     :bisous3: 
 :merci:  pour elle

----------


## titopastille

Bonsoir Aly

Ne prend pas mal ce qui a été dit, les personnes sur ce forum ont tellement l'habitude que le gens ne s'impliquent pas vraiment et ont eu peur que tu ne viennes plus
Par contre si par bonheur tu souhaites adopter bouboule, je pense qu'au contraire l'asso et surtout babul et Kyt qui s'occupent des chats de villejuifs seront ok si tu vois avec elles, car elles recherchent désespérement des adoptants sérieux qui aiment les chats 
Mais attention il faut savoir que bouboule est certainement "sauvage" donc il faut savoir ce que cela implique mais je pense que babul saura répondre à tes questions
Il ne faut pas leur en vouloir de ne pas encore avoir répondu, elles font un super boulot et sont très prises entre leur travail, leur vie perso, les autres sites dont elles doivent également s'occuper et ce sauvetage, tu comprendras que ce n'est pas toujours facile de venir donner des nouvelles
bonne soirée

----------


## melusine23

Pour avoir suivi de loin où en est Polly, je peux juste vous dire qu'elle est sortie de clinique hier et a intégré l'association. Pour le moment, elle ne fait pas partie des minous adoptables, il lui faut un temps de convalescence raisonnable et une petite socialisation derrière. Si elle est adoptable, ce sera évidemment signalé.

Les filles de ce sauvetage agissent en indépendantes, elles ont reçu le soutien d'une asso pour les soins vétos, mais elles font tout toutes seules, donc pardonnez-leur si elles n'arrivent pas à mettre à jour ce post aussi vite qu'on aimerait avoir des nouvelles. Elles sont déjà pas mal sur le terrain...

Merci à toutes pour ce suivi et merci à Aly54 pour les infos qu'elle a pu donner. Je suis sûre que les filles vont venir donner des nouvelles très prochainement.

Et surtout, que tout le monde reste    ::   ! Les échanges rapides à l'écrit prêtent parfois à confusion...    ::

----------


## Rivka

Bon, de toute façon, pour les personnes qui s'intéressent personnellement à Polly,  pour avoir des nouvelles plus fréquentes qu'ici, il suffit d'aller sur le blog de l'association Sauve dont le lien est sous ma signature. 

J'ai consacré plusieurs articles sur Polly depuis qu'elle a été trappée, les avant dernières nouvelles datent du 13 février et les dernières nouvelles ont été données pas plus tard que cet après-midi.

Sinon, Polly est une chatte de terrain qui ne se laisse pas manipuler facilement. Elle est vraiment très craintive. Et si au début, toute pétrifiée par la peur qu'elle était à son arrivée à la clinique, les vétos ont pu l'ausculter facilement, par la suite,  elle n'a pas arrêté de tenter de leur bouffer les doigts. Je ne suis pas sûre qu'il s'agisse de la même chatte sachant que sur ce terrain une autre minette s'appelait Bouboule  et que des chats blancs tigrés sont les pelages dominants sur ce site. Beaucoup d'entre eux se ressemblent comme deux gouttes d'eau.
Je confirme qu'elle n'est pas adoptable pour l'instant. Par la suite, si on arrive à la socialiser, pourquoi pas ?  Ce sera la présidente de Sauve qui prendra la décision.

----------


## chamonik

Merci pour les nouvelles de Polly, j'enverrai un don pour elle comme je l'ai dit.

On n'est donc malheureusement pas certaines qu'il s'agisse bien de la Bouboule de Aly57 puisqu'elle semble plus sauvage que celle qu'elle a connu, à moins que ce soit la douleur qui l'empêche encore de se laisser aller, j'espère qu'on arrivera à la sociabiliser suffisamment pour qu'elle puisse être adoptée par la suite.

En ce qui concerne ma Toscane je ne peux pas dire si je serais vraiment arrivée à la sociabiliser complètement étant donné qu'elle n'est pas restée suffisamment longtemps en cage pour être travaillée au corps et comme je ne lui ai jamais imposé mon contact, elle se contente de mener sa vie de féline au milieu des félins en fuyant ma présence si je m'approche à moins d'un mètre d'elle, elle était pourtant très gourmande mais je n'ai jamais réussi à l'attirer de cette façon !
Elle n'est donc qu'une jolie chatte à admirer quand je la vois passer, c'est bien dommage car j'aurais bien aimé caresser sa volumineuse toison !

----------


## Rivka

Des nouvelles d'Arsène en cours de socialisation qui maintenant se laisse caresser.
En cinq semaines elle a fait de gros progrès

[flash=425,350:1jxusgy1]http://www.youtube.com/v/XaTHaKjhqYM[/flash:1jxusgy1]

Tout ça pour vous dire qu'on recherche toujours des familles d'accueil, notamment pour trois jeunes chats d'à peine dix mois qui seront les plus faciles à socialiser    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## marsichou

moi je me propose, mais je n'ai pas d'assoc qui me couvre.
(je ne sais pas trop comment cela fonctionne)

mais si je peux aider...

----------


## marsichou

> moi je me propose, mais je n'ai pas d'assoc qui me couvre.
> (je ne sais pas trop comment cela fonctionne)
> 
> mais si je peux aider...


je suis de villejuif.

----------


## Kty94

Répondu par MP

----------


## Aly54

En ui concerne Bouboule les photos postées correspondent à celle que je connais =)

Par contre, il est sûr que j'ai du mal à reconnaitre son comportement, peut être est ce à cause de l'opération =(

En tout cas, j'aimerai vraiment lui rendre visite pour confirmer visuellement que c'est bien elle, je m'inquiète vraiment pour elle ='(

Et  merci pour la vidéo d'Arsène, elle est vraiment adorable Ca donne envie de la caliner aussi =D

Tenez moi au courant pour Bouboule =)

Merci d'avance !!

----------


## Kty94

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Nous avons besoin de FA soit pour sociabiliser des minous craintifs pour leur donner une chance dêtre adopter et de FA pour assurer des convalos.

En effet, sur le site des minettes ont été, sont ou seront dans les jours à venir en chaleurs. Le but du jeu est des les trapper avant quelles naient de portées pour les faire stérilisées.

Sans FA pour leur assurer une convalo, nous sommes bloquées et devons laisser les chats sur place.

Jusquà présent les craintifs trappés ne sont pas des terreurs (voir les progrès dArsène qui est chez Rivka), ils ont juste besoin dêtre mis en confiance.

Quelquun est prêt à tenter lexpérience ?

 :merci:

----------


## Rivka

> En ui concerne Bouboule les photos postées correspondent à celle que je connais =)
> 
> Par contre, il est sûr que j'ai du mal à reconnaitre son comportement, peut être est ce à cause de l'opération =(
> 
> En tout cas, j'aimerai vraiment lui rendre visite pour confirmer visuellement que c'est bien elle, je m'inquiète vraiment pour elle ='(
> 
> Et  merci pour la vidéo d'Arsène, elle est vraiment adorable 3
> Ca donne envie de la caliner aussi =D
> 
> ...


Bonjour Aly,

si tu veux voir Bouboule, il faut prendre contact direct avec l'association : [email=contact@association-sauve.fr:i4tzg013]contact@association-sauve.fr[/email:i4tzg013]
L'association étant le domicile privé de la présidente, j'ignore si elle acceptera de te recevoir étant donné que tu ne viens ni pour une adoption, ni pour un parrainage, ni pour du bénévolat et qu'en ce moment elle est vraiment débordée de travail. Il faudra voir ça directement avec elle.
Sinon pour l'instant, Bouboule (Polly) va bien, mais tant qu'elle a son pansement et que la cicatrisation n'est pas faite, on préfère rester prudent..

----------


## Kty94

Un des petits de Fanny a été trappé ce soir par Babul. On ne sait pas encore s'il s'agit du mâle ou de la petite femelle.
Aglaé la minette gestante qui est sur le point d'avoir ses petits s'est présentée mais elle refuse de rentrer dans la trappe.  :grrr:

----------


## Kty94

Voici les 1ères photos du petit de Fanny.
Sur les 2 petits on sait qu'il y a une fille et un garçon.
Pour l'instant on ne sait pas encore de quel minet il s'agit.
Voici les 1ères impressions de Babul :
Le petit a peur (ça se voit sur les photos), mais n'est absolument pas méchant. Pendant le trajet en voiture, j'avais la cage de transport sur les genoux, il avait passé ses pattes à travers la grille, et je pouvais caresser ses pattes sans qu'il ait la moindre réaction (n'a pas cherché à griffer, ni à rentrer ses pattes), je lui ai même caressé le bout du nez et le menton, pareil, aucune réaction, n'a pas cherché à mordre, ni même à se tasser au fond de la cage...il se laisse faire. Au premier abord, il semble avoir un comportement semblable à celui de Tristan au début.

[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]

Là il/elle fait tout(e) triste    ::  

[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]

----------


## shany

Alors le ou la petite de Fanny  est très trouille trouille pour le moment,  il n'a touché à rien ni pâté ni croquette, ni eau et n'a pas été non plus à la litière.

Il/elle se laisse câliner mais n'est pas rassuré, et il miaule tant qu'il peut le pauvre car il ne comprend pas ce qu'il lui arrive, mais il va finir par s'y faire.

J'essaye de le rassurer en parlant beaucoup et en lui montrant qu'avec mes autres loulous ça se passe bien, mais il/elle est pas encore prêt pour ça je pense
je le câline, et j'ai essayé de lui soulever la queue pour voir, mais il a eu peur donc je lui fous la paix pour le coup^^ et on ne sait toujours pas si c'est une fille ou un garçon.

les photos viendront quand mon APN sera rechargé

----------


## chamonik

Il est très mignon ce petit tigré, merci Shany de l'avoir recueilli !

----------


## Kty94

Alors ce petit tigré est une fille.    ::  
Elle s'appelle Freesia.
Elle a été stérilisée et identifiée vendredi. Elle a également été testée négative FIV et FELV.
 :merci:   à la Maison de Max.

----------


## chamonik

Je viens d'envoyer un don pour Polly à l'association.


 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## shany

Des nouvelles de Freesia qui va bien, la puce est très gourmande, il faut voir à quelle vitesse elle engloutie tout ce que je lui donne, elle reste peureuse mais pas méchante pour 2 sous
En ce moment la puce a trouvé le moyen d'aller dans mon garage dans lequel elle vadrouille sans trop vouloir revenir dans la maison même si elle y f*t des apparitions éclaires, si vives qu'on a pas le temps de refermer la porte qui mène au garage pour la garder dans la maison   ::

----------


## Kty94

Quelques photos de Teddy et Tristant qui à priori apprécient le confort    ::  
[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]

----------


## kabou94

Sont maltraités ces chats, je vais contacter la FBB...  :lol2: 
Ils sont beaux  :amour:

----------


## shany

J'avoue que Fresia adore le garage et qu'elle se plait à me narguer de la mezzanine du garage... mon frère a plus de succès que moi car à chaque fois lui il la voit

----------


## Kty94

Voici quelques photos prises hier :
Le club des 5 (ce sont les minettes qui sont là pratiquement tous les soirs) :
Copine
[img][/img]
La Smoke
[img][/img]
Miss Camion
[img][/img]
Séraphine
[img][/img]
Circé qui fait son show et qui accessoirement supervise l'accès des autres chats sous les balcons.
[img][/img]
[img][img]
<a href=[/img]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/799414Circ2.jpg" border="0" alt="" /[/img][img]
[/img]

La petite timide qui attend des bébés
[img][img]
<a href=[/img]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/117000Lapetitetimide.jpg" border="0" alt="" /[/img]

Depuis quelques jours, l'écaille vient plus régulièrement et s'est laissée caresser par Laurence.
Aglaé qui elle a des petits fait des apparitions.

----------


## Kty94

Circé
[img][/img]

La petite timide
[img][/img]

----------


## Kty94

Un des minets noirs qui venaient manger sur le site et qui était très craintif s'est fait écrasé probablement dans la nuit de mardi à mercredi, ou mercredi matin.
Des personnes de l'immeuble ont prévenu la mairie et à 21 heures le chat était toujours là.
Je l'ai donc ramassé et je l'amène ce soir chez mon véto qui prendra en charge l'incinération.
A priori en fonction des cliniques vétérinaires cette solution est gratuite ou payante.
Je suis allée à la clinique un peu plus haut et là il faut savoir qu'ils font payer l'incinération des chats errants à la personne qui l'apporte ????

----------


## chatsauvage

::   ::

----------


## kabou94

Désolée kty   ::

----------


## shany

> Je suis allée à la clinique un peu plus haut et là il faut savoir qu'ils font payer l'incinération des chats errants à la personne qui l'apporte ????


Ah ça j'aurais pu te le dire car le soir où j'ai amené les croquettes à Babul, avec Co92, j'ai vu un chat écrasé sur le bord de la route et je l'ai pris pour voir au véto si il était identifié, ben ça non malheureusement il ne l'était pas et le véto m'a demandé 57 pour l'incinération...j'ai payé, je ne le regrette pas, mais je trouve lamentable ce que ce véto fait...


Pour le chat noir, c'est trop triste, les voitures vont bien trop vite dans ce secteur... pauvre petit bout, j'espère au moins qu'il n'aura pas trop souffert.

----------


## Kty94

Enfin moi je sais que mon véto, lorsque quelqu'un lui amène un animal blessé ou trouvé, il s'en charge jusqu'à ce qu'une solution soit trouvée (ça peut durer parfois longtemps) et pour les chats ou chiens morts, il prend en charge l'incinération.

----------


## Einahpets22

Pas cool le véto !   :non: 
Surtout que les 57 auraient pu servir à des dons pour ceux qui en ont besoin...
Ben oui, 57 c'est pas rien quand même !! Il exagère ce véto !  :demon:

----------


## Kty94

Surtout  que dans ce cas c'est une incinération collective.
A la limite, dans ces cas là, pour 90 euros, tu as une incinération individuelle.
Je trouve aussi que c'est un peu abusé. Mais enfin....   ::

----------


## Kty94

Quelques photos des Fanny & Balthazar.
[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]

Ils sont toujours pour l'instant dans la SDB car ils doivent avoir leur rappel début mai et ce sera plus facile pour les mettre "en boîte".    ::  

Par contre, lorsque je suis là je laisse la porte ouverte et hier soir, Balthazar a fait le tour du propriétaire et est retourné bien gentiment dans la SDB.

----------


## Kty94

3 des petits d'Aglaé ont été trappés.
Il y a 2 mâles et une femelle.
Il reste encore un chaton avec sa maman.
[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]

La minette
[img][/img]

----------


## kabou94

> 3 des petits d'Aglaé ont été trappés.
> Il y a 2 mâles et une femelle.
> Il reste encore un chaton avec sa maman.


Super pour le trappage    ::   ::  

C'est mignon ces petits bouchons, juste le bon âge pour une sociabilisation en douceur    ::

----------


## Kty94

Depuis 2 à 3 semaines le camionn est revenu, donc Miss Camion a repris ses bonne habitudes et dort dans la cabine.
Pour Kabou, une photo de Teddy qui est à la peine    ::  
[img][/img]

----------


## kabou94

> Pour Kabou, une photo de Teddy qui est à la peine


Oh pauvre chat,    ::   ça va pas fort, il est à bout de forces... :jesors: 

Merci pour la photo, il s'entend bien avec tous tes loulous ?

----------


## Kty94

Il s'entend bien avec tout le monde. Il joue avec les autres et il joue également avec les jouets !
c'est vraiment un chat facile à vivre    ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::   ::

----------


## Kty94

Bonjour,

Depuis le temps qu'on devait le faire    ::  

Afin de poursuivre notre action sur le site de Villejuif, nous lançons un appel aux dons.

Un post à été créé avec un petit résumé de ce qui a été fait depuis octobre 2010.

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t328570-ap ... if#7291184

Je mets en ligne les factures véto et j'ai créé un compte paypal à ladresse suivante :

[email=chats.villejuif@gmail.com:1d178ja9]chats.villejuif@gmail.com[/email:1d178ja9]  

 :merci:  pour eux !

----------


## Kty94

::  

Voici quelques nouvelles des chatons du site.

Tout d'abord les 3 premiers bébés d'Aglaé ont été adoptés via le KB.
La dernière de la portée s'est laissée prendre il y a quelques jours. 
Elle est en FA au KB. La voici :
[img][/img]
[img][/img]

4 autres chatons ont été trappés sur le 2nd site.
2 sont en FA au KB.
Un est actuellement chez babul94 :
[img][/img]
[img][/img]
L'autre est à la maison :
[img][/img]
Et il a sympathisé avec un ours   ::  
[img][/img]

Ce qui est particulièrement étrange, c'est que tous les chatons sont super sociables à peine trappés. Ils sont tous super gentils, affectueux.

A suivre....

----------


## Kty94

Cette fois, avec en principe les photos :

La petite dernière d'Aglaé :




Le petit qui est chez babul94



Celui qui est à la maison

----------


## Kty94

Il reste encore au moins 2 petits sur le 2nd site, le frère ou la soeur de celui qui est chez moi et celui-ci


Voici maintenant quelques photos des chats du second site :

Un minet en principe noir et blanc mais qui est plus souvent gris et blanc :


L'ensemble des minettes :

----------


## Kty94

2 minettes :




Enfin en principe   ::

----------


## mariloujuju

cc Kty,suis enfin là...desolée du retard par rapport a ton mail.
as tu les nouveaux liens rescue pour les chats a adopter ou a mettre en FA stp?
car ta signature,ce sont les anciens liens de l'ancien rescue...
merci ma belle.

----------


## Milia

Hello,

J'arrive un peu comme un cheveux sur la soupe mais je viens de m'apercevoir que je garde deux petits trouvés là bas (via Le Chat Libre Kremlinois) alors je mets quelques photos pour donner des nouvelles 

Pako le petit mâle

[spoiler:25x9fd5m]

[/spoiler:25x9fd5m]

Sati la petite femelle

[spoiler:25x9fd5m]

[/spoiler:25x9fd5m]

----------


## Kty94

Et voici Glyko qui a fait sa 40ène à la maison et qui est maintenant en FA :

----------


## Kty94

Glyko suite :

----------


## Kty94

Et là Séraphine et le chat sans queue qui étaient à la peine lundi dernier car grosse chaleur   ::

----------


## Kty94

Séraphine, Circé et une jeune minette avec son chaton

----------


## Kty94

Quelques photos de Balthazar :

----------


## kabou94

Elle est belle Séraphine     ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## shany

Ce soir Freesia a été primo vacciné, après une petite course poursuite dans ma chambre, j'ai réussi à lui faire son injection, elle ne m'a même pas craché dessus, bon, elle a eu le droit à une super gamelle de poulet après pour la récompenser.
Voici des photos de la belle puce. Il faut savoir qu'elle ne crache pas et qu'elle se laisse câliner quand elle est acculée, c'est vraiment pas une méchante la puce!

Elle est super curieuse et dort sur le bout de mon lit, elle passe comme si de rien n'était à 30cm de moi.  Je l'adore, elle a une trop jolie bouille la puce.

----------


## Kty94

Elle a bien pris son temps la miss.
Bon ceci dit sa mère est de la même trempe.
Elle se planque pas mal. J'en parlais la semaine dernière avec Laurence et depuis elle fait son apparition tous les soirs... 
C'est à n'y rien comprendre   ::  !

----------


## shany

oui c'est clair qu'elle a pris le temps, mais maintenant elle apprécie la chose mais surtout les friandises!! Faut voir à quelle vitesse elle arrive pour en avoir c'est trop marrant et dès qu'elle en a une, elle, repart super vite pour la manger puis elle revient me voir une fois fini!

----------


## Kty94

Voici le frère de Glyko, Hélios trappé il y a 15 jours.

Sa maman a également été trappée. Elle a été stérilisée hier, photos à suivre.

----------


## Kty94

Fanny daigne enfin faire des apparitions en public, mais on voit bien qu'elle n'est pas super rassurée !

----------


## ouistitidreux

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas ou poster ce message mais j'ai recu un mail cette nuit, comme beaucoup d'autres.

Beaucoup connaissent Jaja, une protectrice et elle recherche en urgence quelqu'un qui habiterait pas trop loin de villejuif et qui pourrait la remplacer pour nourrir les chats pendant 15 jours. Elle est en effet hospitalisée depuis samedi et donc incapable de nourrir les chats dehors.

Si quelqu'un peut l'aider, qu'il me contacte en mp et je lui donnerais les coordonnées afin de se mettre en mp.

merci pour les loulous

amicalement

----------


## ouistitidreux

Si quelqu'un peut l'aider, qu'il me contacte en mp et je lui donnerais les coordonnées afin de se mettre en  relation (il est tard, c'est pour se mettre en relation et il faudrait me contacte en mp si vous pouvez aider)  ::

----------


## shany

Sur ce site tout le monde connait Jaja, car c'est par Jaja que les miss ont su pour ces chats de Villejuifs, les filles aideront si elles le peuvent, mais elles sont déjà débordées.

----------


## shany

Un chaton très jeune et la soeur de ma Freesia sont malheureusement décédés sur le site, la raison est un empoisonnement... 

Les 2 bébés de la soeur à Freesia ont pu être récupérés et sont en sécurité pour le moment chez Babul94. Une FA relais est recherchée une fois la quarantaine passée, ils sont couverts par une association. 
Les chatons sont d'ores et déjà sociables, car ils se laissent facilement manipuler par la Miss. L'une des petites a un petit coryza qui est en train d'être soigné.

----------


## ldelort

Est-ce qu'une solution a été trouvée pour relayer jaja ?





> Un chaton très jeune et la soeur de ma Freesia sont malheureusement décédés sur le site, la raison est un empoisonnement...


  ::   ::  




> Les 2 bébés de la soeur à Freesia ont pu être récupérés et sont en sécurité pour le moment chez Babul94. Une FA relais est recherchée une fois la quarantaine passée, ils sont couverts par une association. 
> Les chatons sont d'ores et déjà sociables, car ils se laissent facilement manipuler par la Miss. L'une des petites a un petit coryza qui est en train d'être soigné.

----------


## babul94

Pour le relais sur les sites de Jaja, je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas sur ses mailings donc n'ai appris sa demande que très récemment.
Kty m'a dit qu'elle allait tenter d'avoir plus d'infos, car on ne sait pas précisément où sont ses sites, mais à priori ils sont à l'autre bout de la ville.

Pour Pitou, le bébé trouvé dans une flaque de boue le 5/08, à priori ce n'était pas un empoisonnement.
Le pauvre petit bout est certainement resté trop longtemps en hypothermie, il était dans un sale état et n'a pas pu lutter contre l'infection.
Pitou a un post ici :
Besoin d'aide pour les soins de Pitou, chaton trouvé couvert de boue et frigorifié (94)

Pour la soeur de Freesia par contre, trouvée le 12/08, c'est un empoisonnement à la mort aux rats, confirmé par la véto de Shany qui a très gentiment accepté d'examiner le corps de la pauvre puce. Le poison aurait été administré dans une boulette de viande, ce n'est donc à priori pas un accident...
Plus de détails ici :
Besoin d'aide pour les soins de Pitou, chaton trouvé couvert de boue et frigorifié (94)

En ce moment tous les soirs je me demande si je ne vais pas encore retrouver un chat mal en point ou mort, pour le moment ils vont tous bien heureusement, on croise les doigts pour que ça dure...

Pour mes petites orphelines (Lotus et Verveine), tu vas un peu vite Shany !  ::  ...elles sont gentilles et commencent à apprécier les câlins, mais sont flippettes quand-même !

----------


## ldelort

Un de mes contacts sur Villejuif m'a dit être OK pour dépanner, j'avais envoyé l'info à Kty par mail, n'hésitez pas à me faire savoir si toujours besoin.

Sincèrement bon courage

----------


## babul94

Merci.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

c est sympa de vous aider entre "protectrices"

----------


## Kty94

> Pour le relais sur les sites de Jaja, je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas sur ses mailings donc n'ai appris sa demande que très récemment.
> Kty m'a dit qu'elle allait tenter d'avoir plus d'infos, car on ne sait pas précisément où sont ses sites, mais à priori ils sont à l'autre bout de la ville.
> !


On n'a pas eu l'occasion d'en parler. Tu dois confondre avec quelqu'un d'autre   ::

----------


## Kty94

Voici donc Théia, la maman d'Hélios et Glyko.
Elle a été stérilisée il y a 15 jours.
Elle est craintive et navigue du placard du couloir aux toilettes en ma présence.
J'attends de voir la semaine prochaine comment elle évolue. Elle va devoir me supporter un peu plus   ::  
Si elle n'est pas heureuse elle sera relâchée sur le site et retrouvera ses copains.

----------


## Kty94

Et voici quelques photos du petit probablement avec sa maman Aglaé :

----------


## Kty94

Autre photo

----------


## Kty94

L'empoisonnement de la soeur de Freesia n'est peut-être (et il faut l'espérer) qu'un mauvais concours de circonstances.
Je sais pour avoir discuter avec des gens qui habitent quelques maisons plus loin qu'il y a pas mal de rats et souris et qu'effectivement des produits ont été déposés.
La minette a peut-être été chercher à manger plus loin que d'habitude.
Pour l'instant c'est sur le site le seul chat à avoir été empoisonné.
Cela va bientôt faire un an que je m'occupe de ces minets et excepté le chat qui s'est fait écrasé et le petit, il n'y a pas eu d'autres incidents.
Espérons que cela persiste   ::

----------


## shany

Ben tu sais j'ai un doute sur le mauvais concours de circonstance, car à l'autopsie on a trouvé des petits morceaux de viandes..., donc l'hypothèse de la boulette empoisonnée n'est pas à écarter. 
Bon ma vétérinaire ne s'est pas trop avancée non plus, car pour être sûr il aurait fallu tout envoyer aux labos, mais ça on ne l'a pas fait pour éviter les frais. Mais bon le contenu de son estomac ne laissait pas trop de place au doute.

Après, je croise les doigts pour que cela ne se reproduise pas, car c'est très douloureux pour le chat. Et pas envie que l'un d'eux revive ce qui est survenu à la soeur de Freesia

----------


## Kty94

La minette s'est peut-être aventurée aux alentours. Par exemple dans les immeubles plus loin, il y a une campagne de dératisation. des personnes nous ont demandé d'arrêter de nourrir les chats à cause du poison (ce qui n'est pas une solution) car si ils n'ont plus à manger sur les sites, c'est là qu'ils iront chercher un peu n'importe quoi.

----------


## Kty94

Le petit dernier du site :

----------


## Kty94

C'est le petit de cette minette : il était bien planqué dans un jardin. La maison n'est pas habitée mais dans la journée, des gens viennent y faire des travaux et donnent à manger au chaton et sa maman !
Ceci dit depuis quelques jours, je ne le vois plus  ::

----------


## Mysticnany

Des Nouvelles?

----------


## Kty94

Des nouvelles du petit ? Non...
Cela fait bientôt 3 semaines qu'on ne l'a pas vu. Sa maman ne traîne plus dans le jardin où ils étaient.
Il reste toujours 12 chats sur les 2 sites.
Le froid arrivant, les dodos ont été réinstallés.

----------


## lynt

Coucou,

Pour le chaton disparu, comme sa mère et lui étaient nourris, les gens l'ont peut-être adopté, il faut espérer. Merci encore de ce que vous faites pour eux. J'espère que ces chats sont moins menacés par les habitants grâce à leur nombre réduit... 12 chats, il serait bien d'arriver à les mettre au chaud quand même ; avec des monstres capables de tuer des chats et de les mettre dans des boîtes de mac do, ces chats ne seront jamais totalement à l'abri là bas. Comment vont-ils ?

----------


## Kty94

Pour le petit, j'avais contacté les voisins, laissé un mot avec photos dans la boîtes aux lettres.... Aucune réponse.  :: 

Ceci dit depuis 2 minettes ont été retirées du site :

Circé qui était malade et qui après une semaine chez le véto est maintenant au chaud à la maison



et Grany, petite minette âgée qui avait un gros ventre. On pensait qu'elle attendait des petits et comme la période de gestation semblait longue, elle a été trappée fin novembre par Laurence.
Après visite chez le véto, elle n'attendait pas de petits mais avait une inflammation des intestins. Elle a toutefois été stérilisée et était sous antibios et anti-inflammatoires. Avec le traitement elle devait dégonflée. Si ce n'était pas le cas elle pourrait avoir une tumeur. Elle devait ou doit revoir le véto ces jours ci.
Par contre, elle ne retournera pas dehors non plus car quelqu'un s'est proposé pour la prendre  :Big Grin: 
Voici donc notre mamy :


Il reste donc maintenant en fixe 6 minettes et 2 mâles sur le 1er site et 2 minettes et un minet sur le second.

----------


## Kty94

Voici donc les chats qui sont encore sur place.
Les mamys


Doune


Aglaé ou Neige (en fonction de l'interlocuteur)


Hector le chat sans queue


Il y a également un autre mâle qui depuis qu'Hector est castré est venu investir les lieux (et surtout le camion).

Les minets du 2ème site :

Arté dit Cracra car avant il était noir et gris. Depuis qu'il est castré il est beaucoup plus blanc  :: 


La doyenne


La plus jeune des minettes

----------


## Kty94

Le minet qui squattait le camion a été trappé, castré et relâché sur le site.
Babul et Pascale ont accompagné Granny la petite mamy chez le véto pour une écho hier.
Les nouvelles ne sont pas super bonnes, voici le résumé :
"Granny a perdu 400g entre le 09/12 et hier (3.6kg -> 3.2Kg).
La véto échographe pense que c'est une MICI ou un lymphome, la véto généraliste penche plus pour un lymphome car elle n'a pas de diarrhées et ne vomit pas, et qu'elle a une perte de poids rapide et assez importante.
Par contre, ses intestins semblaient avoir pas mal dégonflé hier, par rapport au 9 décembre où elle était toujours aussi gonflée qu'au moment de sa stérilisation.".

----------


## lynt

Je ne connais pas ces pathologies, c'est soignable ? Opération ?

----------


## Kty94

Voici le message de Laurence :

"La véto proposait de la mettre sous metronidazole mais il me semble que ça n'existe pas en injectable, et vu que les cp ont un goût dégueulasse il n'y a aucune chance qu'elle les prenne...et de manière générale, ça risque d'être difficile de lui faire avaler des comprimés.
Pour affiner le diag, il faudrait lui faire une laparotomie, prélever des tissus par biopsie à différents endroits du tube digestif et les faire analyser, mais même en anatomo-pathologie, il semble que ce soit difficile de discerner une MICI d'un lymphome, et l'intervention serait très invasive.
sachant qu'on n'est toujours pas certains du diag et qu'il va être difficile de lui faire avaler des comprimés, que tout n'est pas dispo sous forme injectable et retard et que c'est la bagarre à chaque fois qu'il faut l'attraper pour l'emmener chez le véto...
Pour le moment, si Granny veut bien continuer à être sympa avec moi, je pourrai passer chez Pascale pour lui faire ses injections, mais ça risque de ne pas durer longtemps si à chaque fois qu'elle me voit c'est pour lui faire des misères...".

De mon côté je vais communiquer à mon véto le rapport de l'écho et voir si il a des idées....

----------


## lynt

Pauvre tite minette  :: , tiens nous au courant...

----------


## mariloujuju

j'ai honte j'ai honte les filles...
desolée,ça fait un bail que je suis pas venue,enormement d'urgence de partout c l'enfer...
mais je diffuse quand meme encore de temps en temps .

si l'une d'entre vous pouvait me refaire un topo de qui reste a placer,age et entente
si pris sous asso ou si vous en cherchez tjrs,etc...
que je remette mon post a jour quand meme.

merci  et encore pardon...

----------


## Kty94

> j'ai honte j'ai honte les filles...
> desolée,ça fait un bail que je suis pas venue,enormement d'urgence de partout c l'enfer...
> mais je diffuse quand meme encore de temps en temps .
> 
> si l'une d'entre vous pouvait me refaire un topo de qui reste a placer,age et entente
> si pris sous asso ou si vous en cherchez tjrs,etc...
> que je remette mon post a jour quand meme.
> 
> merci  et encore pardon...


Ne t'inquiètes pas... On sait ce que c'est :Big Grin:  !
D'ailleurs je n'ai même pas donné de nouvelles de Granny dernièrement.
Donc la semaine dernière Laurence et Pascale ont ramené la minette chez le véto pour un contrôle. Elle a repris 400 grammes. A priori le traitement ferait de l'effet car à la palpation la véto voyait une amélioration.
Granny fait toujours confiance à Laurence et se laisse donc manipuler sans besoin d'anesthésie...
A suivre.....

----------


## lynt

Bonne nouvelle !  :Smile:

----------


## mariloujuju

_si l'une d'entre vous pouvait me refaire un topo de qui reste a placer,age et entente(photos,car du coup suis perdue moi...)_
_si pris sous asso ou si vous en cherchez tjrs,etc..._
_que je remette mon post a jour quand meme.

merci et bravo a vous les filles!_

----------


## Kty94

> _si l'une d'entre vous pouvait me refaire un topo de qui reste a placer,age et entente(photos,car du coup suis perdue moi...)_
> _si pris sous asso ou si vous en cherchez tjrs,etc..._
> _que je remette mon post a jour quand meme.
> 
> merci et bravo a vous les filles!_


Un peu débordée ces jours ci mais je tente de faire un récap avec photos la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Kty94

Pas de bonnes nouvelles aujourd'hui. Voici le message de Babul94 :

"Mauvaise nouvelle, Granny est décédée ce matin. Au réveil, Pascale a entendu qu'elle respirait très mal et l'a emmenée direct chez le véto mais le temps d'arriver c'était déjà trop tard". 

"A priori vu les symptomes elle a fait un oedeme pulmonaire mais on n'en connaît pas encore la cause. Elle va être autopsiée et on en saura plus cet aprèm."

----------


## lynt

RIP Granny...  ::  Bon courage à sa FA...

----------


## mariloujuju

oh merde!!!!
j'attends le recap des que tu auras le temps ma belle,par contre,tu peux me confirmer pour l'adresse paypal que c bien ça?: chats.villejuif@gmail.com

car sur FB,on a un groupe de vente.on y vend ce qu'on veut et on en profite pour faire un don a l'asso de notre choix.
j'ai pas gd chose mais j'en ai un peu pour vous quand meme,lol...
bizzzzzzzzzzz

pour nous rejoindre et aider les filles : https://www.facebook.com/groups/166395730141089/.     vous pouvez vendre vos objets divers et faire un don a katy et babul.

----------


## hatchiko

Bonjour, 

ce sujet fait 24 pages, et a été ouvert il y a un moment 

il serait judicieux de créer un nouveau sujet pour plus de clarté, en faisant un récapitulatif des chats qui cherchent encore une solution (et de créer des sujets adoptions pour ceux qui sont en FA et adoptables?) 

merci

----------


## mariloujuju

n'oubliez pas ds ce cas de mettre le nouveau lien ici,car je n'arrive pas a remettre ma signature...merci

----------


## Kty94

> oh merde!!!!
> j'attends le recap des que tu auras le temps ma belle,par contre,tu peux me confirmer pour l'adresse paypal que c bien ça?: chats.villejuif@gmail.com
> 
> car sur FB,on a un groupe de vente.on y vend ce qu'on veut et on en profite pour faire un don a l'asso de notre choix.
> j'ai pas gd chose mais j'en ai un peu pour vous quand meme,lol...
> bizzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> pour nous rejoindre et aider les filles : https://www.facebook.com/groups/166395730141089/.     vous pouvez vendre vos objets divers et faire un don a katy et babul.


Oui Mariloujuju c'est toujours ça.

----------


## Kty94

> Bonjour, 
> 
> ce sujet fait 24 pages, et a été ouvert il y a un moment 
> 
> il serait judicieux de créer un nouveau sujet pour plus de clarté, en faisant un récapitulatif des chats qui cherchent encore une solution (et de créer des sujets adoptions pour ceux qui sont en FA et adoptables?) 
> 
> merci


C'est en projet.... Dès que je pourrai me libérer un peu de temps. ::

----------


## Kty94

Granny sera incinérée lundi 19 mars à 16 heures  ::

----------


## mariloujuju

cc kty,c marlene,


je cherche a joindre laurence(babul) par tel,mais j'ai l'impression que c plus le bon,elle me repond pas...

je suis ds un groupe de ventes d'articles et on fait des dons sur les ventes a des assos,ou des gens comme laurence et toi...

j'ai pas grand chose,mais un peu a vous verser et 1 autre personne vend pour vous aussi(bon c 1€ par 1€,mais c mieux que rien!),et je voulais savoir si votre paypal etait toujours le bon? 

j'ai cette adresse paypal moi: chats.villejuif@gmail.com
c encore bon?

merci et bisous!!!

EST CE QUE QQUN PEUT ME REPONDRE SVP?????????MERCI

----------


## mariloujuju

c bon j'ai eu babul...

----------


## Kty94

Bonjour,

Une urgence sur le site.
Voici le lien :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...C3%A9-%2894%29

----------


## Rivka

Ca faisait longtemps !

Des nouvelles de Polly !

Je suis passée aujourd'hui à l'association, j'ai pu la voir.

Un peu frustrant de ne pas pouvoir approcher cette adorable minette :

Voici  une petite vidéo de la Miss :

----------


## Kty94

Merci beaucoup  ::

----------


## babul94

Doune (Miss Ecaille) a de gros soucis de santé. Elle avait beaucoup maigri ces derniers mois, et buvait énormément. Elle continuait cependant de venir se faire câliner et manger tous les soirs au moment du ravitaillement. 
Mais mercredi dernier, Kty ne l'a pas vue et Doune n'a pas répondu à ses appels. Le jeudi soir, elle n'est pas venue non plus, et j'ai fini par la trouver cachée et en très mauvaise forme : prostrée, en hypothermie, déshydratée, avec de grosses difficultés à respirer. Doune a passé la nuit à la maison et est allée chez le véto le lendemain matin.
Les examens (bilan sanguin, radios, echographie) ont montré qu'elle avait une grosse infection et qu'elle était très anémiée.
Elle avait aussi un épanchement abdominal, le foie très gros et avec des structures anormales. Son taux de transaminases (ALAT) n'a pas pu être mesuré, à priori parce qu'il était trop élevé. 
Doune a été hospitalisée pendant 5 jours sous perfusion, antibios et corticoïdes. Elle a recommencé à s'alimenter spontanément lundi et a pu sortir de la clinique ce soir.
Elle va mieux, semble moins anémiée et a retrouvé de la vigueur. Elle reste sous surveillance mais semble sortie d'affaire pour le moment.
Par contre, vu les résultats des examens, son amaigrissement, etc, il y a des risques qu'elle ait un cancer du foie.
Pour le moment, ça fait déjà plaisir de la voir en meilleure forme vu l'état dans lequel elle était en fin de semaine dernière.
Elle semble beaucoup apprécier d'être au chaud dans un panier bien moelleux, elle se roule dedans avec délice et ronronne comme un moteur !

----------


## ldelort

Merci des nouvelles, même si hélas c'est pour apprendre que Doune a été malade. J'espère que son mieux-être va duuuuureeeer et qu'elle continue à se rouler avec bonheur dans un bon panier !

----------


## babul94

Doune va bien et profite du confort. Elle retournera chez le véto dans une dizaine de jours pour un nouveau bilan sanguin.

Voici quelques photos prises à sa sortie de la clinique :











Et des vidéos : la miss profite des grattouilles et de son coussin moëlleux.

http://http://youtu.be/IPMhbqdpEkA

http://http://youtu.be/AXL-1NC2lpE

----------


## Kty94

Voici quelques photos de Doune. La minette reprend des forces. Elle mange bien. Par contre, je pense que pour sa prochaine prise de sang elle sera moins coopérative que lors de la 1ère.

----------


## Kty94

Quelques photos des anciens du site : Aglaé (minette blanche avec tâches noires dont une sur le nez), Balthazar (chat à l'oreille pliée), Fanny (tabby gris clair), Teddy (noir et blanc à poils mi-longs) et Théïa (tabby brun).

----------


## lynt

Ça fait chaud au coeur de les voir en sécurité. Dommage que tous n'aient pas cette chance  :Frown: . En tous cas la belle Doune a l'air de bien profiter. Vous allez la garder au chaud ou devra t-elle retourner sur le site ?

----------


## Rivka

Ca fait plaisir de les revoir !

Et Circé, Kty, elle est chez toi ou dans une autre FA ? J'avoue que je ne sais plus.

Sinon, comment ça se passe au niveau de la socialisation, de Fanny et d'Aglaé notamment ?

----------


## Kty94

> Ça fait chaud au coeur de les voir en sécurité. Dommage que tous n'aient pas cette chance . En tous cas la belle Doune a l'air de bien profiter. Vous allez la garder au chaud ou devra t-elle retourner sur le site ?


Non les chats qui sont sortis du site n'y retourne pas !

----------


## Kty94

Circé est à la maison. En fait c'est elle qui est la plus méfiante alors que sur le site elle se laissait caresser et elle jouait (on lui faisait faire toute la tournée du parking en promenant un crabe au bout d'une ficelle). Ceci dit depuis un mois, elle se montre beaucoup plus. Dès que je mets à manger elle vient. Elle dort sur le canapé en ma présence. Donc elle est sur la bonne voie.Aglaé qui elle s'est laissée caresser sur le site au bout de presque 2 ans et qui ne voulait jamais entrer dans la trappe est par contre étonnante car elle squatte les canapés, le lit et ça à peine un mois après être arrivée. Elle n'a absolument pas peur (sauf de l'aspi  !). Je peux tendre la main elle ne se sauve pas. Je pense que pour elle c'est une question de semaine pour que je puisse de nouveau la toucher.Quant à Fanny, elle mène sa petite vie. Il ne faut pas faire de gestes brusques car elle n'est pas rassurée. Par contre, j'ai moins de problème avec elle pour la faire entrer dans un transporteur pour aller chez le véto qu'avec certains autres super sociables. Comme quoi !Par contre, Fanny aime bien la chaleur, la preuve :

----------


## lynt

> Non les chats qui sont sortis du site n'y retourne pas !


Super ! C'était pas évident de lui trouver une place définitive dans l'urgence. Il en reste combien du coup sur le site ? Population stable ou vous en avez de nouveaux ?

----------


## babul94

La population est relativement stable, à part 2 jeunes mâles qui sont arrivés début 2012 sur le site principal. En fin d'été 2 chatons (très sociables) ont également été déposés sur le site mais on les a pris en charge le soir même. Et à l'annexe, depuis quelques semaines, on a parfois un invité qui vient se restaurer, mais c'est un mâle sociable, castré et tatoué, avec collier.

Sur le site principal, il reste :
- Séraphine
- Copine
- "Miss Camion"
- Smokie
(Toutes les 4 font partie de la même génération que Doune et ont plus de 10 ans. Elles ont été stérilisées et tatouées en 2003 par une association qui n'existe plus.)
- Hector (le chat sans queue), environ 3-4 ans, castré et tatoué
- Melchior, environ 3-4 ans, castré et tatoué
- Ebène, un des jeunes mâles qui s'est greffé au groupe en 2012, il n'est pas encore stérilisé ni tatoué.

Sur le site annexe, il reste :
- La Doyenne, qui doit avoir une dizaine d'années également, et a été stérilisée et tatouée en 2004 par l'asso qui n'existe plus.
- Arte dit "Cracra", environ 3 ans, castré et tatoué.

Il reste aussi plusieurs mâles qu'on voit en alternance sur l'un ou l'autre site mais qui ne sont pas très réguliers :
- Un mâle noir qui semble âgé
- Un mâle noir et blanc qui semble âgé
- Un mâle gris et blanc, d'âge moyen
- Un mâle noir sans queue, âge moyen (à priori il a été laissé là par des gens du voisinage qui ont déménagé)
- en théorie il reste aussi le frère d'Ebène, mais on ne le voit plus très souvent et il est beaucoup plus méfiant que son frère, donc il est à priori dans le coin mais n'aime pas trop se montrer quand on est sur place.
Ces mâles ne sont pas stérilisés ni tatoués non plus, et comme ils ne sont pas réguliers ça ne facilite pas leur trappage.
Enfin, au moins il n'y a plus de femelles non stérilisées sur ces sites, ce qui est déjà une bonne chose !

----------


## mariloujuju

bravo les filles! je ne dis rien mais je suis toujours!!!
les loulous que tu as cité,sont t ils/elles a adopter ou tu les laisses sur le site?
si a adopter, tu cherches toujours une asso?
c'est pour la diff,merci.

super boulot!!!!!!!!!!zetes au top!!!!!!!

----------


## babul94

Merci mariloujuju.
Pour les mamies (Séraphine, Copine, Miss Camion, Smokie du site principal, et la Doyenne de l'annexe), on a un "petit" problème car elles sont identifiées mais pas à notre nom donc légalement il est nous est difficile de les placer. S'il y a des adoptants, les minettes ne seront jamais à leur nom... Pourtant ce sont elles qui auraient le plus besoin d'un accueil, car elles ne sont pas jeunes et tout comme Doune et Granny l'an dernier, elles risquent d'avoir des problèmes de santé. 
Pour les 3 mâlous identifiés (Hector, Melchior, Arte), ils sont également identifiés sous asso. Là si des adoptants se présentent, ça devrait pouvoir s'arranger, encore faut-il trouver sachant qu'ils ne seront peut-être pas faciles une fois déplacés et avec des gens qu'ils ne connaissent pas. 
Les loulous qui ont été sortis du site et qui sont chez Cathy sont à adopter ou le seront (en fonction de leur sociabilité).

----------


## mariloujuju

yep, pas evident, ben dis moi, si tu veux que je fasse des posts precis,pour lesquels a ce moment la.

----------


## ldelort

Bravos les filles ! Merci pour ces nouvelles




> Circé est à la maison. En fait c'est elle qui est la plus méfiante alors que sur le site elle se laissait caresser et elle jouait (on lui faisait faire toute la tournée du parking en promenant un crabe au bout d'une ficelle). Ceci dit depuis un mois, elle se montre beaucoup plus. Dès que je mets à manger elle vient. Elle dort sur le canapé en ma présence. Donc elle est sur la bonne voie.Aglaé qui elle s'est laissée caresser sur le site au bout de presque 2 ans et qui ne voulait jamais entrer dans la trappe est par contre étonnante car elle squatte les canapés, le lit et ça à peine un mois après être arrivée. Elle n'a absolument pas peur (sauf de l'aspi  !). Je peux tendre la main elle ne se sauve pas. Je pense que pour elle c'est une question de semaine pour que je puisse de nouveau la toucher.Quant à Fanny, elle mène sa petite vie. Il ne faut pas faire de gestes brusques car elle n'est pas rassurée. Par contre, j'ai moins de problème avec elle pour la faire entrer dans un transporteur pour aller chez le véto qu'avec certains autres super sociables. Comme quoi !Par contre, Fanny aime bien la chaleur, la preuve :


Chouette la photo.
Et Tristan, comment va-t'il ?

----------


## Kty94

Tristan est égal à lui même : il se laisse caresser quand il en a envie. Quand il peut embêter Fanny ou un autre, il ne se gêne pas  :: 
Ce n'est jamais méchant mais il est tenace....

----------


## ldelort

Merci Kty94 ; ah vue la description, je pense que j'ai un "Tristan" niveau caractère chez moi !

----------


## mariloujuju

alors kty, pour les posts? oui, non, lesquels lol? bizzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## babul94

Le chat noir et blanc est à nouveau blessé, et cette fois ça semble sérieux : il boîte beaucoup d'une patte arrière et sa façon de se déplacer rappelle celle de Polly après son accident... 
Je suis tombée sur lui hier soir et l'ai découvert dans cet état. Evidemment le temps de rentrer chercher une trappe et de revenir il était parti. Ce matou ne se montre pas souvent donc ça risque de compliquer les choses pour le trapper et le faire soigner.

Voici une vidéo du blessé :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elOnl3IUyb8

Vu la façon dont il se déplace, on peut craindre une fracture de la hanche ou du fémur... ::

----------


## lynt

Pfff quelle galère ! Il a l'air bien arrangé !!  :Frown:

----------


## babul94

Une triste nouvelle pour un ancien du site : Teddy est décédé samedi dernier. 
Il s'est éteint brusquement alors qu'il allait bien jusque là.
Teddy avait 14 ans. Il avait été adopté via une asso il y a longtemps. Il s'est retrouvé dehors sur le site on ne sait quand ni comment.
Teddy était en bien piteux état et avait perdu sa sociabilité la première fois qu'on l'a vu. Une fois trappé il s'était refait une santé et avait repris confiance chez Kty94 chez qui il vivait depuis environ 2 ans et demi.
RIP petit Teddy, et courage à Kty.  :: 


Pour les autres nouvelles, nous avons des nouveaux sur le site : une minette et ses 2 chatons d'environ 2 mois.
On recherche des solutions d'accueil et asso pour eux.
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...s-94-rp-96513/

----------


## lynt

RIP Teddy  :: , merci à Kty de t'avoir recueilli et d'avoir pris soin de toi ces deux dernières années pour que tu partes entouré et heureux. Bon courage...

----------


## babul94

On s'inquiète pour Séraphine en ce moment. En temps normal elle est toujours dans les premières à nous accueillir quand on arrive pour le ravitaillement, attendant sa gamelle avec impatience. 
Ces derniers temps elle vient de façon aléatoire, il faut parfois l'appeler longtemps avant qu'elle se montre et parfois elle ne vient pas du tout. Son appétit est variable mais certains jours elle ne mange vraiment pas beaucoup...

----------


## babul94

La doyenne, du site annexe, a disparu depuis fin octobre.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/ile-fran...7/#post2027738

----------


## babul94

> La doyenne, du site annexe, a disparu depuis fin octobre.
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/ile-fran...7/#post2027738


Un grand ouf de soulagement ! La Doyenne est revenue sur son site ce soir après plus de 15 jours d'absence.

----------


## Kty94

Elle ne s'est présentée qu'au 2ème passage mais le plus drôle c'est qu'elle a fait comme si de rien n'était, l'air de dire : moi je suis toujours là à la même heure  ::

----------


## gregory62600

des nouvelles ????  je peux encore partager ou pas ???? merci à vous

----------

